# Erfahrungen mit Canyon Service



## d-fens (9. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe dieses Thema hier eröffnet, weil ich kein ähnliches gefunden habe und ein bestehender Thread auf den mäßigen Service bei Canyon abzielt.

Hier soll es um Erfahrungsberichte, Abläufe und Behebung von Problemen bezüglich des Service mit Canyon gehen.

Ich fang einfach mal an.

Ich hatte mir ein Canyon Ultimate AL 9.0 SL bestellt.
Nach einem Nerve XC 7.0 in 2011 und einem Nerve XC 7.0 diese Jahr, mein drittes Bike von Canyon.
Das Nerve habe ich einmal durchgetauscht, weil ich in 2011 den Rahmen in XL gewählt hatte, was einfach zu gross war.
Also XL verkauft und Grösse L vor kurzem angeschafft, weil ich mit dem Bike ansonsten superzufrieden war.

Bei beiden Rädern gab's keine Problem. Das sei erwähnt.

Das Ultimate AL 9.0 SL kam vor knapp 2 Wochen.
Bei Auspacken ist mit sofort eine Delle im vorderen Laufrad aufgefallen. Der Bikeguard war unbeschädigt und auch sonst flog nichts im Karton umher.
Also gleich ein Foto gemacht und zu Canyon gesendet.

Mit kam es darauf an, durch den Empfang des Paketes und der Absendung der Mail mit Foto die zeitlichen Abläufe klein zu halten, damit mir hinterher nicht erzählt wird, dass ich die Delle bei einer Proberunde verursacht habe.

Bei der Probefahrt habe ich dann gemerkt, dass bei der SRAM Force Schaltung das "abzugartige" Hochschalten im Unterlenkergriff nicht funktionierte.

Nach ein paar Telefonaten mit den netten, aber nicht sehr kompetenten Hotline-Mitarbeitern, rief mich der Kollege Heerdt zurück.
Dieser erwies sich als kompetenter und in der Lage Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Man bot mir am Anfang einen 50 Euro Gutschein für das Laufrad an.
Das fand ich ein bisschen schmal, zumal ich eh nicht mit dem Gedanken spiele, bei einem Onlinekauf, dass Rad zum Versender zwecks Service zu schicken.
Nachdem er der Sache mit der Schaltung auf den Grund gegangen war, hat er selbsttätig einen Rücksendeauftrag und eine Neubestellung des Rades ausgelöst.
Das finde ich sehr gut. Er hat nur kurz auf die Mailbox gesprochen, nicht gross nachgefragt, sondern eigenständig gehandelt. Persönlich mag ich so etwas.

Also das Bike zerlegt und letzten Mittwoch zurückgesendet.
Hängen tut es wieder in Neuwied, aber das ist ja nichts neues.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange die Rückabwicklung und der Versand des neues Bikes dauert.

Wichtig ist, dass Verantwortliche mit dem betreffenden Mitarbeiter reden, denn so etwas wie eine nicht voll funktionierende Schaltung oder Delle im Laufrad müssen bei der Kontrolle vor dem Verpacken auffallen.
Reden, auf die Füsse treten, nur so wird die Qualität des Service besser.
Die Qualitätssicherung vor dem Versand muss oberstes Gebot sein.
Damit steht und fällt die Qualität und Reputation, gerade bei Versendern.

Wie es gar nicht geht, zeigen die verschiedene Erfahrungen mit dem "Radon-Bike-Discount" im Netz.
So was kann man dann nicht mehr abstreifen.


----------



## Wiepjes (9. September 2012)

d-fens schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe dieses Thema hier eröffnet, weil ich kein ähnliches gefunden habe und ein bestehender Thread auf den mäßigen Service bei Canyon abzielt.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hättest du auf deinem Radon jetzt schon 200km runtergeritten, als dass du dich mit einem Bike in Neuwied und einem 50 Euro Gutschein rumärgerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-fens (9. September 2012)

Was meinst du mit "deinem Radon"?
Du meinst dein Radon! 

Mal im Ernst. Daran zu denken mit dem Radon Service Bekanntschaft zu machen, falls es mal ein Problem gibt, macht mir Angst!

Die Berichte im Netz und in Foren sind ja keine Einzelfälle mehr.
No thanks! 

Canyon sollte die Chance zur Nachbesserung haben. Deswegen gibt's kein Jammern! Nur einen Erfahrungsbericht und hoffentlich auch noch andere.

Also, bitte keine Trolle!


----------



## Hottahegel (12. September 2012)

So dann hänge ich mich mal dran :

Nerve XC 7.0 vor 2 Jahren gekauf,super Teil alles ohne Probleme bis heute !

AL 29 8.9 Ende 2011 bestellt, Anfang 2012 geliefert. Geiles Teil, absolut zufrieden !

Nach ca. 500 Km technische Probleme mit der DT Gabel. Bei Canyon angerufen,kostenlose Rücklieferung am 26.07.2012.

Bestätigungsmail das Bike angekommen und nach Diagnose sollte ich informiert werden.

Rücklieferung des Bikes am 11.09.2012.Gabel erneuert, Probefahrt steht noch aus.

Was hat mir gut gefallen :

Rücksendung absolut unproblematisch, Empfangsbestätigung per Mail,defektes Teil wurde erneuert.

Was hat mir nicht so gut gefallen:

Kommunikation nur auf eigene Nachfrage, relativ lange Bearbeitungszeit auf Grund einer nicht durchgeführten Wareneingangskontrolle ( Gabel musste nach Instandsetzung erneut zu DT eingesendet werden).Erste Gabel kam bereits am 09.08.2012 von DT zurück und es wurde dann 2 Wochen später bei der Montage festgestellt, das sie nicht funktioniert.

Schön wäre gewesen, innerhalb der 7 Wochen zumindest eine mail zum Stand der Dinge zu bekommen.

Versprochene Rückrufe wurde nicht getätigt(Zentrale Rufnummer, immer anderer Ansprechpartner), mit der Ausnahme von H.Wagner, der trotz schlechter Nachrichten für mich immer wie versprochen zurückgerufen hat.

Resume für mich : Tolles Produkt, keine Frage ! Garantieabwicklung ausbaufähig.


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Kein Trolling, und finde diesen nuene Threat sehr positiv. Habe gerade nach dem durchlesen des FXR und negativeren Service threats dies hier verfasst:



> Nur für den Fall das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen.
> ich bin nun nach mehrwöchigem Suchen und Belesen auf das perfekte Bike für meine Anforderungen gestossen. Ein Torque FRX.
> Allerdings fühle ich mich schon vor dem Kauf nicht mehr 100%ig wohl mit dieser Entscheidung und das allein sollte für die Firma Torque schon ein extremes Alarmzeichen sein.
> 
> ...



Hoffe hier noch mehr gute Besipiele zu lesen um mir die Kaufangst zu nehmen...


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Also ich muss sagen bei mir hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Mein FRX ist eine Woche vor angegebenem Termin bei mir angekommen. Neuwied wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit überwunden und es passte alles. Eine kleine Anekdote hab ich doch:

Ich habe ne Kindshock mitbestellt und hab schon nach dem auspacken mich gefragt, wie ich die Kindshock "zerlegen" muß um sie durch die Zugführung zu bekommen. Ich rief (glaub den Technischen Service) an und schilderte meine Frage. Man versicherte mir mich zurückzurufen. 
Weiß nicht mehr obs am selben Tag oder paar Tage später war, aber es rief mich jemand an und erklärte mir wirklich aufschlußreich und kompetent, wie es funktioniert. Das schöne war, er hatte offensichtlich auch keinen Plan, ging anscheinend in die Werkstatt, ließ sich das zeigen und erklären und rief mich daraufhin an.
Also das finde ich klasse, wenn man sich mit einem Problem beschäftigt und auseinandersetzt. Sowas nenne ich Service.
Ich kann die negativen Geschichten nachvollziehen, denn überall passiert Mist. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mich momentan nicht beschweren.


----------



## gabarix (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, also meine Erfahrungen sind bis auf ne Kleinigkeit, die aber relativ viel Geld kostet ok. Vor 5 Tagen ein Schaltauge bestellt-jeder der n Bike hat weiß wie " groß " das ist. 16,90 der Preis! Nun die Frechheit : 5,90  für den Versand.  Das ganze wurde mit DHL Paket verschickt ( ein Luftpolster-Briefumschlag) !!!!! Also wenn ich google- DHL Paket in der Größe ----4,90  ich finde das sind Zustände wie bei e-bay---- mit Versand noch n paar Münzen extra verdienen! Bei der Post-ein luftpolsterumschlag -2,20 Versand und von mir auch noch den Umschlag für n uro... Dann sind wir erst bei 3,20... Und nicht bei 5,90

Frechheit!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2013)

Und das Schaltauge fällt von alleine ins zufällig rumliegende Kuvert, die Rechnung ebenso - oder?

Es ist nunmal so, dass die Mitarbeiter am Ende des Monats ihr Geld sehen wollen - wie wir alle. Arbeitszeit ( Verwaltung, Vertrieb, Versand usw. ) und Verpackung kosten halt Geld. Und diese Kosten müssen irgendwie umgelegt werden.

Alternative wäre: Die Kosten auf das Schaltauge umlegen und nur das Porto berechnen. Das wäre aber auch nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. März 2013)

Die Verschicken die Sachen absichtlich als Paket, damit es 1. Versichert ist und 2. man die Sendung nach verfolgen kann. Sonst könnte der schlaue Kunde ja behaupten, dass nichts angekommen ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Die Verschicken die Sachen absichtlich als Paket, damit es 1. Versichert ist und 2. man die Sendung nach verfolgen kann. Sonst könnte der schlaue Kunde ja behaupten, dass nichts angekommen ist



Kommt natürlich noch hinzu 
Die haben bestimmt schon alles erlebt.


----------



## JulianM. (7. März 2013)

Also ich bin persönlich mit dem Canyon Service sehr zufrieden. 
Zuerst hatte ich Probleme mit dem Sattel (2 Wochen nach dem Radkauf). Rücksendeschein bekomm. Sattel eingeschickt. Da grade Hochsaison war hoffte ich auf baldiges Wiedereintreffen des Sattels. Das war leider nicht so, also schrieb ich nochmal ne Mail und bekam daraufhin einen neuen, höherwertigen Sattel kostenfrei zugesandt. TOP.
Vor ein paar Wochen schickte ich mein Rad wegen der Kettenklemmer zurück zu Canyon. Nach zwei Wochen kam die Empfangsbestätigung in der unter Anderem stand, dass mit mir in Verbindung getreten wird. Am nächsten Tag dann die Email: das Bike ist wieder auf dem Rückweg. Neues Schaltwerk bekommen und verkratzte Stellen überlackiert. TOP. 
Nur hatte ich vorgestern Schrauben bestellt und bis heute keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Schade, denn die letzten Tage war super Wetter. Bin dennoch zuversichtlich, dass die Mail morgen kommt. 

Ich will den Abend nicht vor der Nacht loben, aber Canyon zeigt sich in den meisten Fällen sehr kulant. Die Kommunikation ihrerseits könnte verbessert werden, aber wenn man sein Problem konkret schildert werden sie meistens zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst. 
Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass ich auf den Emailverkehr vertraue, da ich dort immer genau EINEN Ansprechpartner habe und alles schriftlich vorliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (8. März 2013)

Hallo,
schön, daß Du mit dem Service zufrieden bist. 

Aber die haben Dir bei einem Kettenklemmer (Kette zw. Rahmen und Kettenrad?) tatsächlich ein neues Schaltwerk montiert und den Rahmen nachlackiert? 
Und das alles wohl noch für 0 EUR?


----------



## JulianM. (8. März 2013)

Jap, Upgrade von XT auf XT Shadow+ und die Strebe wurden an den Stellen wo Kratzer waren überlackiert. Wurde alles auf Gewährleistungsanspruch gemacht.


----------



## MasterJD (8. März 2013)

Erste:

Hatte vor 4 Monaten an meinem Grand Canyon AL einen Haarriss am Gusset nach 1,5 Betriebsjahren nach Kauf entdeckt.
Bike zu Canyon gebracht, nach ca 2 wochen zurÃ¼ckbekommen, mit der BegrÃ¼ndung es handele sich um einen Lackriss. Die Stelle wurde von Canyon ausgebessert.
Nach 1 Ausfahrt auf Asphalt, ca 6 km war der Riss wieder da 
Also Bike nochmal zu Canyon gebracht (gottseidank muss ich mein Benzin nicht selbst zahlen). Nach VerzÃ¶gerung von ca. 4 Wochen wegen Inventur zurÃ¼ckbekommen, dann endlich mit neuem Rahmen aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr 

Letztendlich positiv zu bewerten, was mich aber dennoch Ã¤rgert, ist, dass man mir zuvor eine "ausfÃ¼hrliche PrÃ¼fung" des Rahmens versicherte, und mir das Teil dann Ã¼berlackiert wieder zurÃ¼ckgeschickt hat, und der Riss nach so kurzer (nicht nennenswerter) Belastung wieder aufgetaucht ist. Da fragt man sich dann doch wie grÃ¼ndlich da geprÃ¼ft wurde...

Und dann noch eine:

Nerve AM letzten September neu gekauft, wurde OHNE Hinweis mit Deore- statt SLX Kassette ausgeliefert, eigentlich eine Frechheit, wie ich finde...
Naja, dem Support geschrieben, der mich zuerst abwimmeln wollte mit der BegrÃ¼ndung die verbaute Kassette sei den Angaben auf der Webseite entsprechend (vÃ¶lliger Schwachsinn)
Habe dann erneut geschrieben und "Beweise" geliefert. Daraufhin die Antwort, wegen fehlenden Vorrats wurde die gÃ¼nstigere Kassette verbaut, und einen 20â¬ Gutschein als Entschuldigung.
Dennoch finde ich es nicht richtig, mich, den Verbraucher Ã¼ber soetwas nicht zu informieren...

Alles in allem wÃ¼rde ich sagen, ich habe einen sehr guten Eindruck, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten halt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Letztendlich positiv zu bewerten, was mich aber dennoch ärgert, ist, dass man mir zuvor eine "ausführliche Prüfung" des Rahmens versicherte, und mir das Teil dann überlackiert wieder zurückgeschickt hat, und der Riss nach so kurzer (nicht nennenswerter) Belastung wieder aufgetaucht ist. Da fragt man sich dann doch wie gründlich da geprüft wurde....



Lackrisse in Belastungsbereichen sind bei MTB´s nie zu vermeiden. Diese sind aber nur ein optisches Proiblem. ROTWILD - Kunden können nicht nur ein Lied davon singen. Dort ignoriert man dieses Thema schon seit Jahren.

CANYON hatte mit den weißen LUX - Rahmen auch viele Lackrisse, wobei auf Kundenseite Unsicherheit bestand, ob diese wirklich nur im Lack waren oder bis in die Carbon - Unterstruktur gingen.


----------



## MasterJD (9. März 2013)

ja, nur war der riss ja nicht im lack, wie zunächst vermutet...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2013)

Ein Belastungsriss direkt am Gusset ( Schweißnaht ) kann ich mir nur vorstellen wenn man über 100 kg wiegt oder das Bike zu hart rangenommen hat. Ansonsten hat es sich im 2. Fall bestimmt auch nur um einen feinen Lackriss gehandelt. Die Jungs haben mit Rissen so viel Erfahrung, dass sie beim geringsten Verdacht eines Materialversagens im ersten Fall den Rahmen schon direkt ausgetauscht hätten. 

Ein Austausch nach einer 2. Reklamation ist dann sicherlich mit weniger Ärger verbunden als eine erneute Nacharbeit. 

Hauptsache Dir wurde unbürokratisch geholfen und Du bist nun zufrieden. Dann wurde unterm Strich ja alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (9. März 2013)

Der Riss war am Rand einer unterbrochenen Schweißnaht. Beim neuen Rahmen ist diese dann durchgängig.
Und sonst, nur xc mit dem Bike gefahren bei 75 kg - also nix besonderes 

Aber du hast recht, im Nachhinein war alles zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2013)

O.k. dass der Riss am Rand der Schweißnaht war hattest Du vorher nicht erwähnt. 
In diesem Fall sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus!


Meine Erfahrungen mit dem CANYON - Service sind sehr positiv:

Mein CF-Rahmen mit ausgerissenen Gewindeinserts des Umwerfers wurde innerhalb weniger Tage ausgetauscht. Gerade mal 1 Woche vom Einsenden des defekten Rahmens bis zum Erhalt des neuen!
Sehr schnell ging es auch mit dem Crash Replacements meines STRIVE - Rahmens und dem Wechsel des Schaltwerkes aufgrund der Kettenklemmer.


----------



## Leinetiger (23. März 2013)

Der beste Service den ich je erlebt habe.
Mein neuer CF SLX 29er Rahmen hatte starkes Übermaß der Sattelstütze.

Den Rahmen inkl. Innenlager, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze am Montag eingesendet.
Mittwoch die Email erhalten, dass es angekommen ist. Eine Woche später die Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Heute habe ich einen neuen Rahmen ausgepackt 
1A Kundenservice. 1 Woche bearbeitung bei dem neuen 29er Rahmen. Traumhaft


----------



## Bikebmin (23. März 2013)

Das ist ja schön zu hören, daß die Werkstatt anscheinend flotter geworden ist.

Wenn jetzt noch seitens Canyon was in der Richtung kommentiert würde, daß man sich die Kundenreklamationen angenommen und die Prozesse optimiert hat wäre das sogar TOP.


----------



## voodooghost (12. August 2013)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön zu hören, daß die Werkstatt anscheinend flotter geworden ist.



....ne ist nicht flotter geworden .....hab mein Bike (Riss im Rahmen) am 20.07.13 mit DHL verschickt am 23.07.13 laut DHL "erfolgreich zugestellt" am 26.06.13 E-Mail bekommen 

[FONT="]*"wir haben Ihre Einsendung/Rücksendung heute erhalten. Die Lieferung besteht aus folgenden
Artikeln:
Nerve MR 8.0 Gr. M black anod/silver decals


Bitte prüfen Sie die Richtigkeit der aufgeführten Angaben.

Unsere Eingangskontrolle beginnt in Kürze. Sollte es sich um einen Reparaturauftrag handeln,
so werden wir uns nach Feststellung des Umfanges mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team"*

........ das Bike war schon 3 Tage vorher da am 23.07. !!!!!..... tja seit dem ist Funkstille ,weder telefon noch E-mail oder sonstiges (SUPER SERVICE )..... hab heute angerufen und gefragt wann mein Bike fertig ist ,
SERVICE : Ohhh das dauert noch bis ende August wir haben viel zu tun wie alle anderen hersteller (ist doch nicht mein Problem )!!!!
ICH : also ende August steht es bei mir zuhause ???
SERVICE : Nee Nee da wird das Bike erst inspiziert und dann entschieden was gemacht wird !!!!..
ICH : und ich vermute es wird dann nochmal 3 Wochen dauern bis es bei mir steht ??........
SERVICE : Ja glaube schon aber ich ruf die werkstatt an und erkunde mich und ruf sie zurück !!
....... bin gespannt ob sie zurück rufen !!

*DAS NENN ICH SERVICE * .....war da nicht die rede von 3 Wochen Rep. & Reklamation abwicklung ????

 [/FONT]


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. August 2013)

Ich kann mich "voodooghost" nur anschließen.
Bei meinem Grand Canyon CF SLX29 hat die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an der Sitzstrebe geschliffen und schon sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen. Ich habe daraufhin Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen und Fotos zugesandt. Canyon hat mich daraufhin gebeten das Rad einzuschicken, damit der Rahmen getauscht werden kann (bei der ersten Serie gabs da wohl Produktionsfehler). Angesetzte Zeit für den Austausch war laut Canyon 10-15 Tage.
Nachdem ca. 15 Tage verstrichen waren und ich nichts von Canyon gehört habe, habe ich dort mal angerufen. Resultat: Die Qaulitätskontrolle hat entschieden das der Rahmen getauscht wird (hatte man mir ja 15 Tage vorher eigentlich schon am Telefon zugesagt), Termin in der Werkstatt ist der 07.08.2013. Am 08.08.2013 nichts von Canyon gehört, also wieder angerufen! Aussage vom Bearbeiter er weiß nicht was los ist, er meldet sich morgen bei mir. 
Am 09.08.2013 eine Mail erhalten, das Rad muss noch mal zur Qualitätskontrolle, genaue Informationen erhalte ich am 13.08.2013.
Ich habe auf diese Mail hin nochmals Kontakt mit einem Canyonmitarbeiter, der sagte mir, dass erst am 13.08.2013 darüber entschieden wird was mit meinem Rad passiert!
Und zum Schluß die Krönung, ich hatte Canyon schon vor dem Einschicken des Rades darauf hingewiesen, dass ich das Rad in der KW34 gerne mit in meinen Urlaub nehmen möchte. Jetzt hat man mir unter der Hand gesagt, das ich unter Umständen mein altes Rad vorübergehend wiederbekommen soll ;-)

Soviel zum Service von Canyon!


----------



## voodooghost (14. August 2013)

Update zu meinem Beitrag vom 12.08.14:

...wurde heute vom Canyon Service angerufen (hab erlich gesagt nicht mehr daran geglaubt !) und leider gesagt bekommen das mein Bike ende August an die reihe kommt .....also irgendwann mitte September wird es ankommen......... und dann fängt auch das schmuddel wetter an ,nässe ,kälte,wind........nicht so angenehm Rad zu fahren wie zum beispiel jetzt 
Tja das nenn ich SERVICE ......Hoch Lebe der CANYON SERVICE


----------



## Jason13 (14. August 2013)

Ich kenne das nur zu gut... Man ruft an, keine weiss Bescheid und dann wollen sie zurückrufen und das dauert dann tage... Aber es weiss immer noch niemand was los ist... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## cmi (14. August 2013)

da ich momentan am liebäugeln mit einem al+ oder spectral für 2014 bin - wenn ihr das einschickt, dann ist das vermutlich wegen garantie/gewährleistung, oder? diese bearbeitungszeiten machen mir echt angst... da ist ne saison rum ohne fahrrad. (note to myself: altes fahrrad behalten )


----------



## voodooghost (14. August 2013)

....ja @cmi meins ist ein Garantiefall und das schon das 2 mal beim ersten mal 2011 wars ein glatter Rahmenbruch (Bilder zum nachschauen im meinem Profil) da hab ich auch 8 Wochen gewartet auf mein Bike !!!...dannach hab ich fast jedes 2-3x vor einer fahrt das Bike unter die lupe genommen und siehe da vor einem Monat hab ich einen Haarriss entdeckt (Dämpfer aufnahmen,wie beim 1mal !!).....das ist ärgerlich und wenn Du dann noch ca. 6-10 Wochen warten muss dann Kozt es mich an auf Deutsch gesagt ....:kotz::kotz::kotz:. @cmi musst aber bedenken wenn du ein Rad bei einem Versender kaufst das man da auch mal ein wenig selber hand anlegen muss wie zum beispiel Schaltung einstellen , Bremsen wechsel und und und ....... den wenn Du für jede kleinigkeit das Rad nach Koblenz schickst dann kommst nicht mehr zum Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (29. August 2013)

Bisher waren meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon echt gut!
Nerve XC gekauft im Sommer 2011 keine Probleme super Rad!
Dieses Jahr im FrÃ¼hjahr ein Strive AL 8 gekauft, nach der Dritten Fahrt dann ein Knacken. 
Erster Bike Urlaub auf der Bikes and Beats, zu dem Zeitpunkt wahr das Rad gerade 3 Monate alt. Das super Team von Canyon vor Ort konnte das Knacken lokalisieren die Gabelkrone. Kann aber die Saison noch fahren, dachte ich mir. 
4 Tage spÃ¤ter mitten im Urlaub verabschiedet sich mein Freilauf!
Angerufen, Rad muss zu Canyon. 
Rad am 22. 07 bei Canyon EingangsbestÃ¤tigung und Anruf am 25.07 soweit alles ok!
Bei der Durchsicht wurde neben der Gabel und dem defekten Laufrad noch eine Macke am DÃ¤mpfer festgestellt kosten hierfÃ¼r 160 â¬. Ãrgerlich aber was sollst machen!
Leider war ich eine Woche nicht zu erreichen, was aber nichts an der der Tatsache Ã¤ndert das das Laufrad immer noch nicht zurÃ¼ck ist!
Und das ist Stand heute!
Ãrgerlich den die Saison ist rum, konnte mein Rad gerade mal 500 Km bewegen, musste mir im zweiten Bike Urlaub fÃ¼r 200 â¬ ein Rad leihen und kann nur hoffen das mein Strive vielleicht Mitte September wieder bei mir ist! Somit kann ich mir einen Start beim Alutech Endurorennen auch abschminken.
Und kein entgegenkommen von Canyon, das die Reparatur des DÃ¤mpfers zu Zahlen ist gut kann ich verstehen, aber die Kosten von der Erstinspektion hÃ¤tten aus Kulanz schon unter den Tisch fallen kÃ¶nnen. 
Alles in allem Kosten von 410 â¬, den ganzen Sommer kein Rad, schlechte Laune aber ich habe mir die Kosten fÃ¼r die VerschleiÃteile gespart!
Bin schwer am Ãberlegen ob das nÃ¤chste Rad wieder ein Canyon wird!

Das was bisher positiv ist das Canyon Team hat sich immer MÃ¼he gegeben!


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Poste das doch mal auf deren Facebook Pinnwand. Evtl kann man sich da noch miteinander im Nachhinein arrangieren?


----------



## Motorecky (7. November 2014)

xx


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

Motorecky schrieb:


> bin etwas verunsichert, vielleicht sollte ich ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben und beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.


Wenn du dich hier verunsichern lässt, bist du bei Versenderbikes eher falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Motorecky (8. November 2014)

xxx


----------



## mohlo (9. November 2014)

Motorecky schrieb:


> Vom Nerve 9.9 muss ich leider ablassen, da die Laufräder nur eine Empfehlung  bis max 85kg haben.
> Denke es wird  das Nerve 9.9 werden.


Ja was denn nun? Nerve 9.9 - ja oder nein?


----------



## Motorecky (9. November 2014)

xx


----------



## Kadauz (10. November 2014)

Ich musste nun nach 5 Jahren auch den Canyon Service in Anspruch nehmen. Mir ist bei meinem Nerve AM 6.0 die "Sitzstrebe" am linken oberen Lager (bei der Wippe) gerissen. Da noch ein Jahr Ganartie drauf war hab ich mir einen Retour Aufkleber zukommen lassen und nach ein paar Mails (wurden nach 1-3 Tagen beantwortet) wurde das Rad (ohne Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Sattel) nach Koblenz geschickt.
Dann hats allerdings etwas gedauert... Aber nach der Empfangsbestätigung und 5 Wochen Stille kam dann endlich das Rad mit neuer Sitzstrebe. Ich hab den fast kompletten Zusammenbau dann mit der Wartung der Gabel und des Dämpfers verbunden. War dann auch ok.

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden. Gut, ob der Rahmen an der Stelle nach 5 Jahren moderater Nutzung den Geist aufgeben muss sein dahingestellt, allerdings war die gesamte Abwicklung im Großen und Ganzen gut. Man hätte ja auch rumzicken und mir eine fehlerhafte Benutzung unterstellen können.

Edit: Ich hatte Canyon auch gefragt, ob man mir nicht einfach eine neue Sitzstrebe als Tausch zukommen lassen könne. Dies wurde aber aus Sicherheitsgründen (wohl für meine eigene Sicherheit) abgelehnt. Man wollte wohl auch den Gesamtzustand des Bikes begutachten, was ich aber gut verstehen kann.


----------



## laeimers (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

den folgenden Text habe ich zunächst unabhängig von diesem thread hier verfasst, weshalb ich mich nicht auf die Vorredner beziehen werde, aber ich denke, dass er hier ganz gut hierher passt.

Eigentlich gehöre ich nicht zu den Menschen, die ihre Meinung und Unzufriedenheit in (Internet)Portalen kundtun, doch die Wut und maßlose Enttäuschung über den Service und die Qualität des Rades bei Canyon hat mich schließlich dazu motiviert, zum allerersten Mal eine Rezension zu schreiben und zu veröffentlichen, um so ein wenig Genugtuung zu empfinden. Wer gerade nicht die Muße oder Zeit hat, den gesamten Text zu lesen, *beschränke sich am besten auf die dick gedruckten Zeilen.*

Jeder, der in Erwägung zieht, sein neues Bike bei Canyon zu kaufen, sollte den folgenden Text m.E. lesen, um darüber aufgeklärt zu sein, was ihn erwarten kann.

Ich bemühe mich sachlich zu bleiben, damit der Text für jeden lesbar ist und nicht polemisch oder ketzerisch daherkommt.

Seit 25 Jahren bin ich passionierter Mountainbiker. Über 22 Jahre bin ich mit Alurädern gefahren (mein erstes Mountainbike stammte vom örtlichen Fahrradgeschäft, an dessen Hersteller ich mich nicht erinnere, mein zweites ein Univega und mein letztes ein Radon, was ich ca. 20 Jahre stressfrei gefahren habe) und hatte bei keinem dieser Bikes derartigen Stress, den ich derzeit mit meinem im letzten Jahr erworbenen Bike (Canyon Nerve CF 9.0; 3500€) habe.

Nach Abschluss meines Studiums und dem Einstieg ins Berufsleben konnte ich mir zu Beginn des letzten Jahres endlich ein Bike leisten, das meinen Träumen entspricht. So stieß ich auf das Canyon Nerve CF 9.0, dass offensichtlich keine Wünsche offen ließ. Ein stylischer Carbonrahmen gepaart mit neusten und hoch qualitativen Komponenten schien all meine Träume zu erfüllen.

*Um sich das Bike jedoch näher ansehen zu können, muss man sich auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen, da Canyon bekanntlich ein sog. „Versender“ ist und die Bikes nur ab Werk erworben werden können. Auch sind eine Vorbestellung und eine vorherige Terminabsprache erforderlich, wenn man sicher gehen möchte, dass man das Wunschrad in seiner Rahmengröße zu Gesicht bekommt.* Getan, gemacht, bin ich Ende Mai 2014 zu Canyon gefahren, um dort um 17.00 Uhr mein Fahrrad auf einem Podest ansehen zu können.

*Eine Probefahrt wurde mir nicht gestattet*, da es im „Showroom“ das gleiche Bike schließlich auch gäbe. Das stimmte zwar, jedoch hatte dies die Rahmengröße „S“ und nicht „L“, wie ich es für meine Körpergröße benötige. *Es besteht auch grundsätzlich nicht die Möglichkeit einzelne Komponenten verschiedener Modelle untereinander (z.B. zwischen Nerve CF 8.0 und 9.0) zu tauschen. Der anwesende Verkäufer schien zudem nicht viel von technischen Dingen zu wissen. So konnte er mir zwar zeigen, wie man den Sag des Dämpfers einstellt, aber was ein Kettenschloss oder ein Schaltauge ist, wusste er nicht.*

*Erste Zweifel kamen auf und meine Freundin, die mich begleitete und bis heute den ganzen Stress mitverfolgen muss, riet mir bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt vom Kauf des Rades ab. Aber die Optik und der Traum von diesem vermeintlich edlen Bike etc. ließen mich schwach werden und ich kaufte das Rad, ohne es vorher Probe gefahren zu haben. Die ersten Meter machte ich direkt nach dem Kauf (3.500€) auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Werk. Direkt fiel mir auf, dass der Umwerfer auffällig nah an der Kette stand, unabhängig davon, auf welchem Ritzel oder Kettenblatt sich die Kette befand und dadurch die Kette ständig an ihm entlangschliff. Sofort bin ich zurück ins Werk und musste zunächst Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, bis man mir Glauben schenkte und sich ein Mechaniker auf das Rad setzte. Er nahm es schließlich mit in die Werkstatt und es dauerte eine geschlagene Stunde, bis er mit Bike wieder herauskam und mich darüber aufklärte, dass der Umwerfer falsch montiert worden wäre, es jetzt aber zu keinen Problemen mehr kommen sollte.*

*Nach der ersten Tour in heimischen Gefilden im Sauerland stellte ich drei große, unschöne Lackschäden am Rahmen fest, der offensichtlich durch Steinschlag entstanden. Entsetzt auch von der Größe der abgeplatzten Lackfläche rief ich bei der Servicehotline von Canyon an und fragte, ob es sich hierbei um einen Produktionsfehler handle und ob ich darauf einen Garantieanspruch hätte. Man entgegnete mir damit, dass man auf Lackschäden keinen Garantieanspruch habe und ich mir mit Schutzaufklebern helfen solle. Damit habe man gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Derartige Schutzfolien würden mir auch kostenlos zugesandt. Schade nur, dass ich das erst erfahren habe, als der Lack schon Schäden erlitten hatte. Schließlich erhielt ich per Post eine einzige Schutzfolie für die Unterseite des Rahmens, aber keine weiteren für andere Stellen (wie z. B. der Wippe am Hinterbau etc.), an denen der Lack ebenfalls schon beschädigt war. Diese habe ich schließlich selbst über einen anderen Händler bezogen und bin froh, dass alle Aufkleber ihre Dienste leisten.*

In den folgenden Wochen fuhr ich sehr viel mit Rad und war überglücklich über den Kauf. Doch noch während eines Alpencrosses im August des Jahres (*also ca. 3 Monate nach dem Kauf) knarzte der Rahmen plötzlich und dies fortschreitend lauter*, sodass schließlich jeder Anstieg zum Nervenkrieg wurde und ich auf Marathons sogar mehrfach auf das Geräusch angesprochen wurde. Im Wiegetritt knarzte es besonders laut.

Wieder kontaktierte ich den Service und *an dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass man jedes Mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde warten muss, bis die Robert-De-Niro-Stimme, die einem ständig sagt, wie bemüht man doch sei, den Anruf schnellstmöglich entgegenzunehmen, jedoch leider derzeit alle Leitungen belegt seien, durch eine menschliche ersetzt wird. (Das ist kein Witz, das ist wirklich seit einem Jahr immer so!!!!)*

Schließlich wurde ich auf die Website von Canyon verwiesen, auf der es einen Link zur „schnelle[n] Abhilfe bei Knacken und Knarzen“ zu finden gibt. Die meisten der hier aufgeführten Tipps waren mir aus eigener Erfahrung heraus schon bekannt, die übrigen konnten keine „schnelle Abhilfe“ schaffen.

Wieder kontaktierte ich den Service, diesmal auch per Email, da mir das Warten am Telefon zu lästig wurde und ich auch Besseres zu tun habe, als jedes Mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde darauf zu warten, dass jemand persönlich zu sprechen ist. Doch leider dauert es auch jedes Mal mindestens eine Woche, bis man eine Antwort auf die Mail erhält, die dann auch noch nicht hinreichend auf die Fragestellung ausgerichtet ist. Nach einem weiteren Telefongespräch, zuweilen auch mit sehr unfreundlichem Personal, wurde ich schließlich direkt mit dem Werkstattpersonal verbunden, mit welchem ich einen Termin ausmachen konnte, um mein Fahrrad auf das Geräusch hin zu untersuchen, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer Jahresinspektion, die 90€ kostet. Würde ich von der Jahresinspektion absehen, hätte ich keinen Anspruch mehr auf Garantie. Im Gegensatz zur Information, die ich von der Dame bei der Servicehotline erhielt, dass es ca. 4 Wochen dauern könne, bis ich mein Fahrrad zurück erhalte, wurde mir hier garantiert, dass ich das Fahrrad bereits am nächsten Tag wieder abholen könne. Da ich allerdings über 200km von Koblenz zu Hause bin und zudem berufstätig, haben wir abgemacht, dass ich das Fahrrad montags persönlich vorbeibringe, es am Dienstag in der Werkstatt repariert wird und ich es am Freitag persönlich wieder abholen würde.

Am Mittwoch dieser Woche erhielt ich während der Arbeitszeit dann einen Anruf, den ich nicht entgegennehmen konnte, woraufhin ich jedoch umgehend (ca. 10 Minuten später) eine Email schrieb, in der erklärte, dass ich den Anruf nicht entgegen nehmen konnte, man mich aber bitte noch einmal kontaktieren solle, falls es zu Komplikationen bei der Reparatur meines Bikes gekommen sein. Bis Freitag (eigentlich sogar bis heute, ca. 6 Wochen später) habe ich darauf keine Antwort erhalten. Stattdessen versuchte ich nach Beendigung meiner Arbeit am Freitag noch einmal beim Service anzurufen, um zu vermeiden, umsonst nach der Arbeit, am Freitag Nachmittag, nach Koblenz zu fahren, Angst zu haben, dass man es bis Werksattschluss nicht rechtzeitig schafft. Leider erreichte ich niemanden, obwohl ich lange habe klingeln lassen (meine Freisprechanlage im Auto macht dies möglich, wenigstens während des Wartens Auto zu fahren).

In Koblenz angekommen, sagt man mir dann, dass die Gabelkrone Schuld am Knarzen sei und man somit die Gabel zum Hersteller schicken müsse. Man brauche aber zunächst mein Einverständnis.

*Das muss man sich einmal vorstellen. Die wussten, dass ich am Freitag von weither kommen werde, um mein Rad wieder abzuholen und hielten es nicht für möglich, mir eine Email zu schreiben. In der Auftragsbestätigung steht sogar geschrieben, dass man mich über jeden Schritt per Email informieren würde.* Ich hätte  mir das Rad ja auch per Post zusenden lassen, aber dies vermied ich u. a. auch auf Rat des Werkstattpersonals hin, da es schon hier und da bereits vorgekommen sei, dass ein Rad beim Transport beschädigt worden sei. Vor allem beim Carbonrahmen sei es die sichere Variante.

Nach dieser Nachricht habe ich meine Situation und sämtliche bis hierher gemachten enttäuschenden Erfahrungen geschildert, so dass mir schließlich angeboten wurde, man wolle für die anfallenden Reparaturkosten für die Gabel aufkommen. Die Benzinkosten bzw. sämtliche anderen Unannehmlichkeiten würden jedoch nicht entschädigt.

Ich müsse zudem damit rechnen, dass es einige Tage dauern könnte, bis die reparierte Gabel vom Hersteller zurückkäme. Man würde mir auch kostenlos das Fahrrad per Post zukommen lassen.

Mit einem einigermaßen besänftigten Gemüt, durch das finanzielle Entgegenkommen habe ich mich ohne Bike auf den Weg zurück nach Hause gemacht.

*In den folgenden Tagen erhielt ich mehre Anrufe, sowohl von der Werkstatt, als auch vom Service, in denen mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ein Laufrad defekt sei und dieses zu Mavic gesendet werden müsse, außerdem der Umwerfer defekt sei und, und jetzt haltet euch fest, dass mein Rahmen einen Riss aufweisen würde. Man fragte mich dann noch, ob ich diesen denn beim Putzen nicht festgestellt hätte. Ich dachte echt, dass man mich auf den Arm nehmen möchte, schließlich hatte ich keinen Sturz, habe das Bike stets pfleglich behandelt und eine Menge Kohle ausgegeben, um Qualität zu erhalten.*

Der Rahmen würde mir ersetzt, man habe wohl glücklicherweise noch einen auf Lager gehabt, die Räder eingeschickt und mir das Rad so schnell wie möglich zugesandt. Seitdem sind 5-6 Wochen vergangen und ich habe das Rad immer noch nicht wieder. Das gesamte Training und die Vorbereitung auf die diesjährige Alpenüberquerung habe ich auf meiner alten zuverlässigen Radongurke absolviert und die Buchung der Zimmer für die Tour bereits zweimal verschoben.

Allein in der vergangenen Woche habe ich viermal bei Canyon angerufen und man hat mir jedes Mal garantiert, dass das Fahrrad an diesem Tag noch rausgehe und zwar per Expressversand. O-Töne, wie: „So was kommt bei mir nicht vor…, ich kümmere mich fortan persönlich darum, dass das Rad heute noch rausgeht“ stellten sich hinterher als *Lügen *heraus.

Wenn ich das so schreibe, ist es mir schon fast peinlich einzugestehen, dass ich noch keine rechtlichen Schritte eingeleitet habe. Es ist einfach eine unglaubliche, aber leider wahre Geschichte.

Ich habe sogar noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es mich mindestens *4 Anrufe gekostet hat, um die Schutzaufkleber für den neuen Rahmen zu erhalten.* Eine Lieferung mit kleinen Aufklebern hat mich derweil erreicht, es lag jedoch auch eine Rechnung von ca. 20€ bei. Den großen Aufkleber habe ich soeben noch einmal versucht zu ordern. Der komme aber kostenfrei.

*Das Fahrrad selbst ist immer noch bei mir angekommen und nun seit 6 Wochen in der Werkstatt, angeblich sei es repariert, aber da man keine „Trackingnummer“ im Hause in Erfahrung bringen könne bzw. dies mindestens bis Morgen dauern wird, kann man mir nicht sagen, wann es letztlich versendet würde.*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich weiter verfahren soll, ob ich mir den zusätzlichen Stress eines Rechtsstreits antun oder ich darauf hoffen soll, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft. Aber mir graut es schon vor der nächsten Inspektion.
*
Definitiv weiß ich, dass ich und all meine Freunde bei Canyon kein Rad mehr kaufen werden. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das Versprochene auch in die Tat umgesetzt wird...



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo mohlo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> Hallo Leute*...*



Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook, aber dort ist Canyon sehr aktiv und dort bekommst Du schneller Hilfe, schicke denen mal ein Hinweis mit der Bitte um private Kontaktaufnahme zwecks Problemlösung...usw...


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook, aber dort ist Canyon sehr aktiv und dort bekommst Du schneller Hilfe, schicke denen mal ein Hinweis mit der Bitte um private Kontaktaufnahme zwecks Problemlösung...usw...


Vorausgesetzt, man ist Mitglied bei Facebook


----------



## hanz-hanz (14. Juli 2015)

Man Ihr habt ja Zeit! Die Zeit die Ihr hier mit Schreiben und Meckern verschwendet, wäre in biken besser investiert!


----------



## Canyon_Support (14. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> den folgenden Text habe ich zunächst unabhängig von diesem thread hier verfasst, weshalb ich mich nicht auf die Vorredner beziehen werde, aber ich denke, dass er hier ganz gut hierher passt.
> 
> ...



Hallo laeimers,

vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung zu Deinem aktuellen Fall. 

Wir möchten uns bei Dir für die momentane Situation voll und ganz entschuldigen. Was bei Dir abgelaufen ist, ist zwar ein Einzelfall, steht nicht im Sinne unseres Service und wir möchten Deinen Fall natürlich schnellstmöglich klären.

Um Dir besser weiterhelfen zu können, wirst Du in kürze eine PN von mir erhalten, damit wir alles weitere besprechen können.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## laeimers (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

@filiale: bin nicht mehr bei facebook, aber vielleicht sollte ich mich wieder anmelden, danke für den Tipp!
@canyon_verkauf: ich habe dir die kundennummer zugeschickt, meine email-adresse solltest du dadurch ja erhalten.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (15. Juli 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Service sind durchweg äußerst positiv. (bis auf die unfreundlichen Damen an der Telefon Hotline)


----------



## Canyon_Support (16. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @filiale: bin nicht mehr bei facebook, aber vielleicht sollte ich mich wieder anmelden, danke für den Tipp!
> @canyon_verkauf: ich habe dir die kundennummer zugeschickt, meine email-adresse solltest du dadurch ja erhalten.
> ...



Vielen Dank. Werde mir den Fall anschauen und dann auf Dich zurück kommen. VG, Fabian.


----------



## Canyon_Support (16. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> den folgenden Text habe ich zunächst unabhängig von diesem thread hier verfasst, weshalb ich mich nicht auf die Vorredner beziehen werde, aber ich denke, dass er hier ganz gut hierher passt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Laiemers,

zu aller Erst möchten wir uns bei Dir für den Kontakt und für die Schilderung Deines Falls bedanken.

Wir können uns für die entstandenen Umstände nur in aller Form bei Dir entschuldigen und möchte auch gerne Stellung dazu nehmen.

Natürlich sollte eine Beratung in unserem Showroom eine Probefahrt möglich sein. Dies bieten wir auch bei der Abholung eines Bikes, gegen Vorlage des Personalausweises, an, damit unsere Kunden von der Qualität unserer Bikes überzeugen können. 
Warum dies der Kollege aus dem Showroom nicht gestattet, lässt sich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Auch bezüglich des Wissensstands des Kollegen bitten wir um Entschuldigung. Wir haben dies weitergeleitet, damit die Kollegen in der Beratung geschult werden, sodass in Zukunft solche Lücken (in Bezug auf Teile wie dem Schaltauge oder einem Kettenschloss) nicht mehr entstehen.

Allerdings bieten wir aufgrund unseres Direktvertriebes keinerlei Tauschoptionen an, da wir auf diesem Wege das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis anbieten können.

Dass der Umwerfer falsch montiert worden und somit nochmal eine längere Wartezeit aufgrund der Kontrolle und Bearbeitung in der Werkstatt entstanden ist, ist natürlich auch ärgerlich und entspricht, genauso wie das Knarzen in der Gabelkrone, nicht unseren Qualitätsvorstellungen. 

Des weiteren hätten wir Dich schon beim Kauf über die Lackierung des Bikes informieren müssen und nicht erst im Nachhinein per E-Mail. Die Tipps zu den Aufklebern hätten wir Dir ebenfalls früher geben müssen, um die Lackabplatzer vermeiden zu können. Auch hierfür bitten wir um Entschuldigung.

Wir können Dein Ärgernis bezüglich der lange Wartezeiten am Telefon und der späten Antworten auf Deine E-Mails voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Aufgrund der Hochsaison können längere Wartezeiten am Telefon und in der E-Mail Bearbeitung entstehen. 
Auch, dass wir Dich, nachdem wir Dich telefonisch nicht erreicht, nicht erneut angerufen und auch wegen der Hochsaison Deine E-Mail nicht bearbeitet haben, liegt natürlich nicht in unserem Ermessen. Natürlich entschuldigt dies aber nicht, dass Du deswegen erst am Tag der Abholung über die Ursache des Knarzens und der damit entsprechenden, längeren Wartezeit informiert worden bist.

Dass erst dann im laufe der zusätzlichen Wartezeit noch weitere Defekte festgestellt worden sind, sodass Du noch mehr warten musstest, hätte Definitiv schon bei der ersten Bearbeitung Deines Bikes auffallen müssen (gerade der Riss im Rahmen), um hier die Wartezeit vermeiden zu können.

Bezüglich der Falschaussagen von unseren Kollegen im Service-Center können wir uns nur bei Dir entschuldigen. Dies entspricht absolut nicht unseren Qualitätsvorstellungen in unserem Service. Wir möchten unsere Kunden auf diese Weise auf keinen Fall verärgern.

Alles in Allem können wir uns bei Dir für die ganzen Umstände entschuldigen. 

Aber wir Antworten Dir nicht nur, um uns zu entschuldigen - wir möchten natürlich auch eine Lösung, Beziehungsweise eine Entschädigung für diese ganzen Vorfälle anbieten:

Der Service-Auftrag mit glücklicherweise abgeschlossen und versendet worden. Laut System ist Dein Bike mit der Trackingnummer, die Du bereits erhalten hast, per Express versendet worden, sodass Du Dein Bike in kürze  wieder erhalten wirst. Aufgrund der ganzen Umstände erlassen wir Dir die Kosten für den vergangenen Service-Auftrag und für die Aufkleber, die wir Dir für knapp € 20,00 zukommen lassen haben. Daher musst Du hierfür nichts mehr bezahlen.

Zusätzlich erstatten wir Dir die Benzinkosten für die Abholung von dem Bike, welche durch unsere Späte Information über die weiteren Defekte nicht abgewickelt werden konnte. Bitte lass uns hierfür per PN eine Kostenaufstellung, sowie Deine Bankverbindung (IBAN- und BIC-Code) zukommen.

Zu guter Letzt haben wir als Entschädigung eine Warengutschrift in Höhe von € 100,00 in unserem System erstellt. Diese kannst Du mit zukünftigen Bestellungen verrechnen lassen. Bitte beachte aber, dass die Warengutschrift nur mit der Zahlungsart Vorkasse verrechnet werden kann.

Wir hoffen, dass Du mit unserem Angebot Einverstanden bist und dass Du in Zukunft Dein Bike ohne weitere Probleme fahren kannst. Uns ist natürlich wichtig, dass Du mit Deinem Bike glücklich wirst und dass Dir bei weiteren Anliegen schneller und effizienter geholfen wird. Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen, kannst Du Dich jederzeit an mich wenden.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## Wobbi (16. Juli 2015)

Schöne und einigermassen preisgünstige Bikes herstellen/verkaufen ist halt nur die Hälfte der Kundenzufriedenheit.


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2015)

@canyon_verkauf: Das nenne ich mal eine absolut vorbildliche Schadensbegrenzung! 
Bahnt sich hier ein Richtungswechsel bei der Service-Qualität an? Hoffentlich kein Einzelfall und nicht nur deswegen, weil die ganze Geschichte hier im Forum so offen diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Canyon_Support (16. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> @canyon_verkauf: Das nenne ich mal eine absolut vorbildliche Schadensbegrenzung!
> Bahnt sich hier ein Richtungswechsel bei der Service-Qualität an? Hoffentlich kein Einzelfall und nicht nur deswegen, weil die ganze Geschichte hier im Forum so offen diskutiert wurde.



Hi Mohlo,

wir versuchen hier jetzt wie schon angekündigt, öfter ein Auge auf die Fälle die hier besprochen werden, zu halten. Wir möchten natürlich auch den Bestmöglichen Service bieten und wenn wir bei so Fälle helfen können, tun wir das auch gerne. =)

VG, Fabian.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2015)

Klasse


----------



## laeimers (16. Juli 2015)

@fabian 

Danke für die Entschädigung und die über diesen Umweg reibungslose Kommunikation. Gerne schicke ich euch an die info....-Email eine kleine kostenaufstellung und meine Kontodaten und hoffe, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft.

@die anderen

Danke für die konstruktiven Beiträge, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Forum so hilfreich sein kann. Habt viel Spaß beim Biken, der Sommer kommt ja jetzt zurück!!! Ich kann ab Morgen hoffentlich auch wieder loslegen, mein bike ist soeben eingetroffen, es muss nur noch "zusammengebaut" werden.

LG


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2015)

canyon interessiert sich plötzlich auch nach dem verkauf für den kunden?! dachte vorher geht eher die (bike-)welt unter.

ich nehm' euch ehrlich gesagt einen nachhaltigen sinneswandel nicht ganz ab. das hieße neben ein paar posts nämlich u. a. auch eine massive strukturelle, personelle und fachliche ausweitung des help- und servicedesks. 

so viel wie ihr die ganzen jahre in dem bereich verpennt und versemmelt habt, wird das ein langer, langer weg. falls die ersten zarten gehversuche hier ernst gemeint sind: viel erfolg!

noch ein kleiner tipp: die beiträge lesen sich noch sehr nach frischer schulung. manchmal sind weniger (immer gleichlautende) text-snippets glaubwürdiger und lockerer/mediengerechter sowieso.

--
_ein mehrfacher kunde, der wie viele in seinem biker-bekanntenkreis nicht zuletzt wegen des schon fast sprichwörtlich mangelhaften bis teils katastrophalen canyon after-sales zwischenzeitlich zur konkurrenz wechselte. _


----------



## Canyon_Support (17. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> @fabian
> 
> Danke für die Entschädigung und die über diesen Umweg reibungslose Kommunikation. Gerne schicke ich euch an die info....-Email eine kleine kostenaufstellung und meine Kontodaten und hoffe, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft.
> 
> ...



Sehr gerne =). Du kannst mir auch dann die Ticketnummer zu der E-Mail per PN schicken, dann finde ich die Mail schneller und kann diese der Buchhaltung vorlegen. 

@ alle: Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß mit euren Bikes und genießt den Sommer.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2015)

... danke und dito!


----------



## grisu_112 (21. Juli 2015)

Jetzt schildere ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Service.

Ich fahre ein Nerve AL29 9.9 (gekauft im Ende Mai 2014). Ziemlich genau 1 Jahr danach, also im Mai 2015 stellte ich unter Belastung laute Geräusche des hinteren Laufrades fest (DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One).

Ich nahm daraufhin Mitte Juni mit Canyon Kontakt auf und schildert das Problem. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich das Laufrad einschicken sollte. Die Bearbeitung sollte 2 - 3 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.

Am 16.6.2015 schickte ich das Laufrad zu Canyon, das dort am 17.6.2015 angekommen ist. Offensichtlich lag das Laufrad dann 1 Woche bei Canyon ohne etwas daran zu machen, denn erst am 24.6.2015 wurde mir der Eingang per E-Mail bestätigt.

Mir wurde in einem anschließenden Telefonat mitgeteilt, dass sie am Laufrad nichts feststellen können und es deshalb zu DT-Swiss schicken.

Eine Kollege lieh mir daraufhin von seinem Canyon erneut sein hinteres Laufrad um nochmals zu überprüfen, ob die Geräusche nicht doch von einer anderen Komponente kommt. Mit diesem Laufrad waren wieder keine Geräusche im Antrieb zu hören.

Ich rief daraufhin nochmals Canyon an und schilderte meine Feststellungen.

Nachdem ich nichts mehr von Canyon hörte, rief ich letzte Woche (also 4 Wochen nach dem Versand des Laufrades an Canyon) bei Canyon an. Dort meinte man, dass das Laufrad noch bei DT-Swiss ist und es noch mindestens 1 bis 2 Wochen dauert, bis näheres bekannt ist.

Eine erneute Bitte um die Bereitstellung eines hinteren Ersatzlaufrades wurde wieder abgelehnt.

Warum die Überprüfung/Reparatur (oder Ersatz) mindestens 6 Wochen dauert (eine Ende ist bis dato noch nicht absehbar) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hätte mir deutlich mehr Engagement und Hilfe von der Fa. Canyon gewünscht.

Auf Grund dieser Erfahrungen werde ich mir zukünftig überlegen, ob mein nächstes Mtb wieder ein Canyon wird (das jetzige ist bereits mein zweites).

Gruß

Robert


----------



## IgelG (22. Juli 2015)

Bei diesem Beitrag muss ich auch etwas schrieben.
Es ist etwas zurück jedoch sind es die gleichen Probleme und Beschwerden  wie bei vielen anderen.
Das Service ist nicht kompetent, schlecht,  unfreundlich und arrogant.

Was ich mit meien Beiträgen bewirken möchte ist Canyon zu zeigen,  dass die community auch stark ist und dass sie endlich offiziell einen Neustart machen.

CANYON gefällt mir aber wegen dem schlechten Service bin ich am überlegen ob ich hier NOCH EINMAL eines kaufen werde.


----------



## hometrails (22. Juli 2015)

grisu_112 schrieb:


> Jetzt schildere ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Service.
> 
> Ich fahre ein Nerve AL29 9.9 (gekauft im Ende Mai 2014). Ziemlich genau 1 Jahr danach, also im Mai 2015 stellte ich unter Belastung laute Geräusche des hinteren Laufrades fest (DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One).
> 
> ...


Warum schickst du es nicht direkt an DTswiss...


----------



## grisu_112 (22. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Warum schickst du es nicht direkt an DTswiss...



Weil mein Vertragspartner Canyon ist


----------



## hometrails (22. Juli 2015)

Mag sein. DT Swiss bietet zu seinen Produkten aber - wie viele andere Premium Hersteller auch - eine eigene Garantie bzw. den Service dazu an. Richtig, mit der Hersteller Gewährleistung hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn sich wer quer stellt, kannst du noch immer hinsichtlich der Gewährleistung Canyon selbst in Haftung nehmen. Über den Händler/Verkäufer zu gehen dauert immer länger.

Habe das selbst bei DT Swiss und Fox durch. Klappt 1A direkt.


----------



## grisu_112 (22. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Mag sein. DT Swiss bietet zu seinen Produkten aber - wie viele andere Premium Hersteller auch - eine eigene Garantie bzw. den Service dazu an. Richtig, mit der Hersteller Gewährleistung hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn sich wer quer stellt, kannst du noch immer hinsichtlich der Gewährleistung Canyon selbst in Haftung nehmen. Über den Händler/Verkäufer zu gehen dauert immer länger.
> 
> Habe das selbst bei DT Swiss und Fox durch. Klappt 1A direkt.



Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Mag sein. DT Swiss bietet zu seinen Produkten aber - wie viele andere Premium Hersteller auch - eine eigene Garantie bzw. den Service dazu an. Richtig, mit der Hersteller Gewährleistung hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn sich wer quer stellt, kannst du noch immer hinsichtlich der Gewährleistung Canyon selbst in Haftung nehmen. Über den Händler/Verkäufer zu gehen dauert immer länger.
> 
> Habe das selbst bei DT Swiss und Fox durch. Klappt 1A direkt.


Kann man machen. Nur was ist, wenn der Händler z.B. die Kassette falsch eingebaut hat und dadurch der Mangel entstanden ist. Dann geht das Rad wieder unverrichteter Dinge an Dich zurück.


----------



## hometrails (22. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Nur was ist, wenn der Händler z.B. die Kassette falsch eingebaut hat und dadurch der Mangel entstanden ist. Dann geht das Rad wieder unverrichteter Dinge an Dich zurück.



... siehe ...



hometrails schrieb:


> Wenn sich wer quer stellt, kannst du noch immer hinsichtlich der Gewährleistung Canyon selbst in Haftung nehmen.



Was wäre wenn dann vielleicht Spielchen führen doch zu rein gar nichts. Kommt das Teil mit abgelehnter Garantie zurück, hast du dann mit der Begründung zumindest was zum Versuch der Geltendmachung der Gewährleistung in der Hand. Obwohl das nach 6 Monaten auch schwer werden kann, wenn der Verkäufer nicht will. Das diskutieren wir mal jetzt nicht, ist im Forum schon genug geschrieben zu und hilft dem TS jetzt auch nicht weiter.

Ich wollte nur den Hinweis geben, dass es sich oft lohnt, den Hersteller direkt zu kontaktieren. Gerade in dem Hochpreis-Segment sind die oft sehr kulant und hilfsbereit. Wir sollen schließlich mal wieder was kaufen und keiner will seinen Namen verheizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (22. Juli 2015)

grisu_112 schrieb:


> Jetzt schildere ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Service.
> 
> Ich fahre ein Nerve AL29 9.9 (gekauft im Ende Mai 2014). Ziemlich genau 1 Jahr danach, also im Mai 2015 stellte ich unter Belastung laute Geräusche des hinteren Laufrades fest (DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One).
> 
> ...




Hallo Robert,

bitte entschuldige, dass Du Dein Laufrad bisher noch nicht zurück erhalten hast.

Bezüglich der späten Eingangsbestätigung Deiner Rücksendung können wir uns nur bei Dir entschuldigen. Dies hätte früher erfolgen können. Aufgrund der Hochsaison besteht hier ein Großes Aufkommen, sodass die Bearbeitung der Rücksendungen momentan ein wenig mehr Zeit benötigt. 
Generell ist es so, dass, Aufgrund der Hochsaison, die Bearbeitungszeit beim Hersteller des Laufrades bis zu 4-6 Wochen andauern kann, da das Produkt auch bei Hersteller nochmal geprüft werden muss. Gerne kannst Du mir per PN Deine Kundennummer mitteilen und ich werde sehen, was ich für Dich tun kann. Vielleicht lässt sich hier näheres zum Status Deines Service-Auftrags sagen.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## grisu_112 (22. Juli 2015)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> bitte entschuldige, dass Du Dein Laufrad bisher noch nicht zurück erhalten hast.
> 
> ...



Hallo Fabian,

danke für deine Antwort. Meine Kundennummer habe ich dir per PN zugesandt.

Wenn bekannt ist, dass es beim Hersteller zu einer Bearbeitungszeit von 4-6 Wochen kommen kann, dann soll man mir das auch so kommunizieren und nicht die Auskunft erteilen, dass es max. 2 bis 3 Wochen dauert.
Auch wenn es vielleicht gegenüber dem Kunden unangenehm ist, aber besser gleich mit offenen Karten spielen als immer wieder vertrösten.

VG

Robert


----------



## Canyon_Support (22. Juli 2015)

grisu_112 schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort. Meine Kundennummer habe ich dir per PN zugesandt.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Robert, da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht. Habe dies auch weitergeleitet, um in Zukunft solche Falschaussagen vermeiden zu können.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## Rick7 (24. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, 

muss an dieser Stelle mal wieder n paar lobende Worte zum Canyon Service verlieren. 

Da ich mir beim einschicken von Teilen zu einem Versender keine utopischen Illusionen über die Dauer 
einer Wartung / Reparatur mache (zumal Hochsaison ist), bin ich mit der Instandsetzung meines DT Hinterrades zufrieden.
Hat wieder super geklappt und ich hatte mein Laufrad nach ca. 3 Wochen wieder.
defekte Speiche getauscht, Lager gewechselt, neues Felgenband montiert und das alles im Rahmen der 2- Jahres Garantie von DT-swiss.

Also vielen Dank an Canyon und DT-Swiss
Gruß Rick


----------



## Ling_Ling (29. August 2015)

Servus...

Aufgrund eines Tipps möchte ich gerne die Möglichkeit Nutzen hier mein Problem zu schildern. Um es ein wenig durchsichtiger zu gestalten werde ich wie *laeimers *die wesentlichen Stellen *fett* darstellen.

Vorab möchte ich erwähnen das ich in den letzten vier Jahren, sechs Räder bei Canyon gekauft habe, keines davon unter 2000€. Bis Anfang diesen Jahres war ich von den Rädern sowie vom Service der Firma Canyon absolut überzeugt. Es ging sogar so weit das ich mit Freunden und Arbeitskollegen, welche sich ein MTB zulegen wollten nach Koblenz gefahren bin und den Vermittler gespielt habe. Auf anhieb fallen mir da sechs Leute ein, welche sich dann auch ein Bike bei Canyon gekauft haben. Die letzten beiden waren Anfang diesen Jahres und es wurden zwei Strive AL für je 3500€, aber ich schweife ab. *Kurz diesen Fehler werde ich nicht wiederholen.*

Anfang des Jahres 2014 habe ich mein altes Torque FRX Flashzon verkauft um mir das neue Torque DHX zu genehmigen. Vorab das Rad ist super. Bis heute macht es immer noch einen mortz Spaß mit dem Gerät über die Pisten zu jagen. Leider viel mir recht schnell auf das ich am Hinterrad ein wenig spiel hatte. Kein Problem, Mavic´s ULTIMATIVEN Schlüssel des Lebens gezückt und ran an das Rad.

*Ab jetzt beginnt mein Leidensweg*
Beim anziehen der Narbe stellte ich fest das die Speichen recht locker saßen. Da ich nur 20min von Koblenz entfernt Wohne bin ich einfach mal vorbei gefahren und habe dem Service Mittarbeiter mein Problem geschildert. Seine Antwort darauf war "Ja das muss so". Gut dachte ich mir und fuhr wieder nach hause. Einige Wochen später fing mein Hinterrad an Geräusche zu machen. Ein klackern als ob ein Stein in der Felge umher eierte. Mantel ab, Schlauch raus und alles gecheckt. Nix gefunden jedoch war das Geräusch immer noch dar. Hierbei viel mir auch wieder auf das ich wieder Spiel im Hinterrad hatte und da dachte ich mir zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen. Also Canyon die zweite.

*Wieder zu Canyon*
In Koblenz angekommen stellte der Servicemittarbeiter fest das aufgrund des Fertigungsprozesses ein Teil in der Felge abgebrochen sei und nun in dem Hohlraum des Laufrades umherirrte und das Geräusch erzeugte. Hier bot man mir an das Laufrad mit zwei Komponentenkleber zu fluten um so das lose teil zu fixieren. Okkkkkeeeeee dachte ich mir aber ich nahm es hin. Hier erwähnte ich auch nochmal das Problem mit den Speichen und dem Naben Spiel "Ja das kommt vor, dafür gibt es ja DEN Schlüssel und die Speichen müssen so" nun gut.

*Erster Service*
Ende 2014 stand dann der Urlaub vor der Tür. Zwei Wochen Saalbach Hinterglemm. Bis auf das Problem mit dem Hinterrad war so weit alles in Ordnung. Bekanntes Problem, speil im Hinterrad und lockere Speichen. Nach dem Urlaub gönnte ich wie jedem meiner Bikes einen Service bei Canyon und auch hier sprach ich das Problem wieder an. Aber wie zu erwarten war alles in bester Ordnung. Selbst als ich anmerkte das das Problem schlimmer zu werden scheint. Das Kaputte Tretlager und die von Werk aus falsch Montierten Kettenführung nahm ich als gegeben hin. Tretlager habe ich noch in Hinterglemm für 55€ getauscht und die KeFü würde mir ersetzt.

*Totalschaden*
Ziemlich genau zwölf Wochen Später stellte ich auf einer Feierabendtour fest das mein Hinterrad wieder Geräusche macht. Angehalten Hinterrad gecheckt, ich hatte ja mittlerweile Routine, ich sah das einige Speichen so locker waren das sie aneinander schlugen und das Geräusch erzeugten. Notdürftig angezogen für ich wieder Richtung Heimat. Bei der Rücktour gab es auf einmal einen Schlag und meine Füße wurden komplett durchnässt. Was war passiert. Mein CCDB ist geplatzt und hat sein Öl über mein Füße gekotzt.

*Wieder zu Canyon*
In Koblenz angekommen wurde ein Service in Auftrag. *Hier versicherte man mir das mein Rad in spätestens drei Wochen fertig sei, LÜGE Nr. 1* Nach vier Wochen fuhr ich bei Canyon vorbei und wollte mein Rad abholen. Leider war der Dämpfer noch nicht wieder angekommen von daher musste ich mich noch gedulden. Auf die Frage hin was denn mit dem Rest meines Rades sei sagte man mir "Aufgrund der enormen Serviceaufträgen konnte man sich das Rad noch nicht genauer anschauen" an dieser Stelle sagte ich nochmals das man sich bitte das Hinterrad anschauen solle da ich schon seit Anfang an Probleme hatte. Hier versicherte man mir das man sich schnellstmöglich darum kümmern würde *LÜGE Nr. 2. *Zwei Wochen später fuhr ich erneut zu Canyon um nach meinem Rad zu schauen. Der Dämpfer war immer noch nicht angekommen und um das Hinterrad hatte sich immer noch keiner gekümmert. Jetzt machte ich ein wenig Druck und verlangte das sich einer um meine Probleme bemüht weil bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt keiner wusste wo mein Dämpfer hingekommen ist. Was ich jetzt zum ersten mal erfuhr. Naja einen Tag Später erhielt ich einen Anruf wo man mir versicherte der Dämpfer sei bei CC angekommen und auf dem Rückweg. Auf meine Frage wann er denn nu ankommen würde sagte man mir das er in zwei bis drei Tagen bei Canyon ankommen würde.

*Nach acht Wochen dachte ich mir, ich ruf noch mal bei Canyon an und frag mal nach. Am Telefon sagte man mir das der Dämpfer angekommen sei, Auf meine Frage warum man mir nicht bescheid gegeben hat sagte man mir das der Sachbearbeiter in Urlaub sei!! Ich fragte ob ich mein Rad den nu abholen kann, darauf kam die Antwort "Nein der Techniker sei Krank" 0.o *

Auf meine Frage ob es nur einen Techniker gab erhielt ich keine Antwort nur das man sich darum kümmert und das man mich zurück ruft.
*LÜGE Nr. 3 .* Nach einem weiteren Anruf durch mich und der Frage was nu mit meinem Bike sei versprach man mir das man mich noch am gleichen Tag zurück rufen würde. Was nicht geschah also *LÜGE Nr. 4* . Zwei Tage später bekam ich einen Anruf...

*...hier sagte man mir das mein Hinterrad Irreparabel sei und das ich ein neues brauchte, welches erst noch bestellt werden muss! *Jetzt wurde ich so langsam richtig sauer, acht Wochen lang stand mein Rad in Koblenz und niemand hat sich darum gekümmert, ich habe sogar mehrfach darum gebet das man es sich anschaut. Es wurde nix gemacht! Ok neues Hinterrad musste her. *Jetzt kam dann die Info der Kosten und da viel ich vom Hocker. Ich sollte trotz Garantie 114€ für den Dämpfer und 440€ für das Hinterrad bezahlen.*

Ich fuhr wieder nach Koblenz mit der Bitte um eine Person die zwischen mir und dem Service Teamleiter vermitteln, da ich  mich nicht ernst genommen gefühlt habe. Ein sehr engagierter junger Mann bat sich a und wir kamen zu der Übereinkunft das ich 50% des Hinterrades zahle sowie 100% des Garantie Falles. Als kleine Entschädigung gab man mir 50% Rabatt auf einen Rucksack welchen ich mir kaufen wollte.

Nun war also ein neues Hinterrad im Heck und alles schien gut. Bis ich einige Wochen Später mit meinem DHX in den Bikeurlaub fuhr und ich am dritten Tag ein schleifendes Geräusch hörte wenn ich durch Kurven/Anlieger fuhr. *In Hinterglemm angekommen schaute ich mir das genauer an und stellte fest das mein Hinterrad am Rahmen schleifte weil die Speichen so locker waren das sich die Felge bog!!!* 

*Also ab zum Soul and Ride um die Felge neu zu zentrieren. Einige Tage Später das gleiche Spiel nochmal so das ich ein zweites mal zentrieren lassen musste.

Vor drei Tagen ging es dann nach Winterberg, nach drei Abfahrten wieder dieses schleifen. Ab zur Kasse und nochmals Zentrieren lassen!

Am nächsten Tag wieder nach Koblenz um das Problem zu schildern und BÄHM wieder TOTALSCHADEN!

Der Mittarbeiter schaute sich die Felge ganz genau an, keine dellen, keine Beulen aber einen Höhenschlag der nicht mehr zu beheben sei. Er sagte das sich vermutlich die Speichen in der neuen Felge gesetzt haben und beim falsch zentrieren lassen der Schaden entstanden ist.
*
Bei einem Gespräch sagte ich ihm das mein Fertrauen nun dahin sei und ich am liebsten die Felgen hier lassen würde. darauf hin bot er mir einen anderen Laufradsatz an *"Ich mach dir einen guten Preis"*

Was sollte ich dazu noch sagen?

Ich sagte ihm das ich jetzt nur mal meine Gedanken zum Ausdruck bringe und ich von seiner Idee mal so gar nicht überzeugt sei. Daraufhin sagte er mir das man mir eine Gutschrift für die Laufräder geben könne und ich mit dem Geld mir einen andern Laufradsatz kaufen könne. Damit war ich einverstanden. Jetzt soll ich auf seinen Rückruf warten.

Ich befürchte jedoch das auch diese Alternative in die Hose gehen wird und hoffe hier auf Hilfe.

Ich entschuldige mich für die Flut an Informationen aber eine andere Möglichkeit sah ich nicht das Problem zu erläutern.


MfG
Sebi


----------



## Rick7 (29. August 2015)

Was für ein mavic laufradsatz is es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ling_Ling (29. August 2015)

Ultimate Deemax


----------



## Rick7 (30. August 2015)

Ich würde mir das rumgefahre sparen und das laufrad einfach mit der Mängel Beschreibung einseden. Canyon schickt dass dann ja eh zu mavic und dann haben es Leute vor sich die beurteilen können ob das passt oder nicht. Leider bringt hier Selbstinitiative den gegenteiligen Effekt. Das muss man halt einkalkulieren wenn man n Versender bike kauft. Warum du aber bei deinem offensichtlichen garantiefall nun so viel zahlen sollst leuchtet mir allerdings auch nicht ein.


----------



## Ling_Ling (30. August 2015)

Die Idee sich direkt an Mavic zu wenden hatte ich auch schon, bin aber leider daran gescheiterte einen geeigneten Kontakt zu finden. Zumal ich gelesen habe das viele Endkunden keine Antwort auf ihre Mail erhalten haben.


----------



## Catweazle81 (30. August 2015)

@Ling_Ling hast ne PN. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ling_Ling (30. August 2015)

Wow, besten Dank!!!


----------



## Canyon_Support (31. August 2015)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> Aufgrund eines Tipps möchte ich gerne die Möglichkeit Nutzen hier mein Problem zu schildern. Um es ein wenig durchsichtiger zu gestalten werde ich wie *laeimers *die wesentlichen Stellen *fett* darstellen.
> 
> ...





Hallo Sebastian,

vielen Dank für die Kontaktaufnahme bezüglich Deines Falls. Wir können Deine Enttäuschungen natürlich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Ich werde den Fall prüfen und mit den Zuständigen Personen sprechen, um Dir schnellstmöglich eine Lösung anbieten zu können. Ich werde mich dann nochmal bei Dir melden. 

VG, Fabian.


----------



## Canyon_Support (31. August 2015)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> Aufgrund eines Tipps möchte ich gerne die Möglichkeit Nutzen hier mein Problem zu schildern. Um es ein wenig durchsichtiger zu gestalten werde ich wie *laeimers *die wesentlichen Stellen *fett* darstellen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sebastian, ich habe mir alles in Deinem Auftrag angeschaut und konnte mit der Person sprechen, die sich derzeit um Deinen Fall kümmert.

Zu aller erst möchten wir uns bei Dir für die entstandenen Umstände und für die Falschaussagen der Kollegen entschuldigen. Es liegt definitiv nicht in unserem Ermessen, unsere Kunden auf diese Art und Weise zu Verärgern. Dass wir Deinen Hinweis mit dem Laufrad auch erst missachtet haben, ist natürlich auch nur zu entschuldigen. Im Normalfall werden all unsere Kundenanliegen bedacht und auch geprüft.

Ich habe Deinen Fall weitergeleitet, um in Zukunft auch einen besseren Service bieten zu können und damit solche Fälle nicht mehr auftreten.

Soeben hielt ich Rücksprache mit dem Kollegen, auf dessen Rückruf Du noch wartest und wir werden natürlich alles daran setzen, hier gemeinsam eine zufriedenstellende Lösung mit Dir finden zu können. Der Fall wird somit von dem Kollegen weiterhin betreut und geklärt, ich halte aber natürlich ein Auge darauf und Du kannst Dich auch jederzeit wieder an mich wenden. Mein Kollege wird sich schnellstmöglich telefonisch mit Dir in Verbindung setzen, um diesen Fall zu klären.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## noocelo (31. August 2015)

@Ling_Ling halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Ling_Ling (31. August 2015)

@noocelo gerne...

Ich hoffe das es zu einer Lösung führt welche für beide Seiten akzeptabel ist. Dann soll die Mühe und gute Arbeit selbstverständlich auch erwähnt sein.

Vorab aber mal einen GROßEN danke an die Leute aus dem Forum für ihre Ideen, die PN des ein oder anderen, sowie an die Zügige Antwort vom Canyon Support @fabian


----------



## stinksauer (3. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

man muss sich wohl in diesem Forum anmelden um überhaupt eine Antwort von Canyon zu erhalten. Habe vor 7 Wochen ein Torque DHX gekauft und war sehr bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Vor zwei Wochen hat dann der CCBC Dämpfer den Geist aufgegeben, massiver Ölverlust. Habe das am 23.08. wie von Canyon gewünscht per Mail dem Service gemeldet. Bis auf die automatische Eingangsbestätigung kam bis jetzt gar keine Rückmeldung. Chat und Hotline sind nicht erreichbar.

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht vom „Service", Canyon macht mir das eigentlich tolle Produkt damit madig und ich mag mich über meinen Kauf nicht mehr so recht freuen. Es ist noch Saison und ich werde das Wochenende wohl auf einem Leihbike verbringen;-( Schließe mich Noccelo an, hier brauchts offensichtlich grundlegende Änderungen, nicht nur PR Kosmetik in Foren. Den Mitarbeitern, die den Frust abbekommen kann das auch keinen Spaß machen.

Nachfrist ist gesetzt, ich erwäge den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag und Wechsel zu einem anderen Hersteller. 

Wen es interessiert hier mal die Meinung unserer Rechtsprechung zu einer angemessenen Dauer der Nachbesserung: LG Stuttgart · Urteil vom 8. Februar 2012 · Az. 13 S 160/11 - "Der Verkäufer einer mangelhaften Sache muss sich auf das Nacherfüllungsverlangen des Käufers hin besonders anstrengen, den Mangel zügig zu beseitigen." ... "Bei Gebrauchsgegenständen aus Serienproduktion ist regelmäßig eine Nacherfüllung binnen weniger Tage zu erwarten."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (3. September 2015)

Schreib eine PM an canyon_support - das ist der Einzige der zumindest bemüht ist - auf eine Antwort wegen meines Jählichen Rahmenrisses warte ich seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## Ling_Ling (3. September 2015)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich, vor allem während der Saison  Aber ich kann dir schon mal verraten das du hier richtig bist.
Ich denke auch das man dir hier weiterhelfen kann/wird.

Kurzer zwischen Bericht in meiner Sache:

Montag erhielt ich einen Anruf von einem Canyon Mittarbeiter mit dem ich in der Vergangenheit schon zu tun hatte. Eins vor weck, ich denke nicht das dieser mit seiner fehlgeleiteten Hilfe aus Absicht handelte. Viel mehr aus Unwissenheit oder weil er einfach au zu vielen Hochzeiten Tanzen muss. Menschen machen Fehler, ich auch und deswegen bin ich der Meinung dass wenn man den Fehler eingesteht und daraus lernt, aber vor allem wenn man es wieder gut mach, um es beim zweiten mal besser zu machen, geht das klar. Das ist Professionell!

Und genau das ist passiert.

Nun gut, was kam raus. Man gab mir drei Optionen
1. Fehlerhafte Felge zu Mavic senden, drei bis vier Wochen auf Antwort warten und dann neu entscheiden.
2. Den Deemax Laufradsatz durch einen DT-Swiss satzt ersetzen. Ich vermute es handelt sich um DT-Swiss 2020
3. Den Rückkauf des Laufrad Satzes.

Ich entschied mich für Nummer 3. Daraufhin sagte man mir das man sich meldet wenn das Rad zur Abholung bereit sei. Mittwoch Mittag erhielt ich eine SMS von Canyon das ich das Rad abholen kann.

Das Gespräch war, wie ich finde sehr Professionell und lösungsorientiert. Mann ist voll und ganz auf meine Probleme eingegangen und hat Fehler eingeräumt. Aber auch versprochen es in Zukunft nicht mehr so weit kommen zu lassen.

Bis jetzt bin ich überrascht und zufrieden zu gleich. Am Freitag habe ich Zeit und fahr nach Koblenz um mein DHX abzuholen. Ich bin gespannt ob man denn Schaden am Schaltzug beseitigt hat, welcher durch die Schleiferei verursacht wurde.

Freitag Melde ich mich und berichte weiter.


----------



## bobais (4. September 2015)

bobais schrieb:


> Schreib eine PM an canyon_support - das ist der Einzige der zumindest bemüht ist - auf eine Antwort wegen meines Jählichen Rahmenrisses warte ich seit 3 Wochen.



Heut endlich Antwort bekommen (nach 3 Wochen !) und sieh da die selbe Standardantwort, der hat einfach seine Email vom ersten Mal wieder reinkopiert, ich bin sprachlos. Mein Mail wurde überhaupt nicht gelesen, Kundenverarscherei. 
Was ich denke kann ich hier nicht mal reinschreiben.
Und ich Idiot hab Canyon an 4 Freunde weiterempfohlen und selbst 2 Räder gekauft.


----------



## Ling_Ling (4. September 2015)

@bobais Wie weit hast du es denn bis nach Koblenz?


----------



## xyzHero (4. September 2015)

Canyon stellt gerade auf SAP um. Die sind deswegen heillos überfordert.
Wird euch nicht trösten, ist aber zumindestens die Erklärung für die Reaktionszeit.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## bobais (4. September 2015)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> @bobais Wie weit hast du es denn bis nach Koblenz?


Ist leider keine Alternative 600 km laut Google 6,5 Stunden.


----------



## Ling_Ling (4. September 2015)

Ok das wäre echt ein bissal viel...


----------



## Ling_Ling (12. September 2015)

Sooooo...

...eigendlich wollte ich bis zum Abschluss, dieser Ärgerlichen Situation, warten um dann berichten zu können.

Aber was Canyon jetzt verzapft hat schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.

Nachdem der Canyon Online Support, so nenn ich ihn jetzt einfach mal, meine Nachricht erhalten hatte und sich mit meinem Problem befasst hat. Erhielt ich auch sehr schnell eine freundliche Antwort. Hier sagte man mir das man sich nur für die entstandenen Ärgernisse entschuldigen kann, man sich aber mit meinem Problem befassen würde um schnellstmöglich eine Lösung zu finden.

Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich einen Anruf von Canyon, sehr freundlich und Professionell, indem man mir drei Optionen anbot.

1. Einen andern Laufradsatz, welcher genau konnte man mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht sagen.

2. Das Deemax Laufradsatz wieder zu Mavic senden um die Info zu bekommen das beim Zentrieren die Felge beschädigt wurde.

3. Ein Rückkauf der Laufräder in Höhe von 500€

Da ich eine schnelle Lösung anstrebte entschied ich mich für die 500€, was wenn ich ehrlich bin mir ein bissal zu wenig war.
Aber wie gesagt ich wollte einen Hacken an dieses Kapitel machen. Also gesagt getan. Es wurden alle Absprachen getroffen und am 01.09.2015 konnte ich mein Bike ohne Laufräder abholen. Alle anbauteile waren sauber und ordentlich verpackt und mir übergeben worden.
Ich nach Hause und alles im Keller eingelagert und ab ins Internet neue Laufräder bestellen.

Heute Morgen klingelte es..... die neuen Laufräder sind daaaaa!!!! Geilo!!!
Leider konnte ich mich erst gegen 17:00 Uhr an die Montage machen, *da* *ich immer noch auf meine 500€ wartete und diese bis jetzt nicht überwiesen bekommen habe,  ein Anruf bei Canyon brachte mir nur eine weitere leere Versprechung, fuhr ich halt wieder nach Koblenz*, aber hey neue Laufräääder!!! *Montag würde man sich darum kümmern*.

Nun mit großer Freude machte ich mich an die Montage und freute mich schon auf Sonntag Winterberg.
Als ich die Reifen auf die Felgen zog und die Schläuche, welche von Canyon verpackt worden, aufpumpte merkte ich recht schnell das der Schlauch hin war. Das komplette Ventil war aus dem Schlauch gerissen. Aber das war irgend ein billiger schlauch denn ich nie zuvor gesehen hatte. Ich nehme IMMER FR/DH Schläuche. Sonnst kommt mir nix ans Rad!

Naja halb so wild, ich hatte ja noch Ersatz. Aber geärgert habe ich mich trotzdem. Aber was jetzt kommt ist der Oberhammer.
Als ich mich an das Kassetten Puzzle machte stellte ich fest das zusätzlich zu dem unnötig zerstörten Schlauch die Kassette ein Mix aus Müll war. *Die netten Herren von Canyon habe mir eine Kassette aus verschiedenen anderen Kassetten verpackt. 
*
Und zwar so das diese UNMÖGLICH verbaut werden kann, da man unter anderem zwei 11er Abschluss Ritzel mit verpackt hatte.
Da ich Morgen nach Winterberg fahren wollte, habe ich mich schnellsten auf den Weg gemacht um mir irgend eine Kassette zu besorgen.
Ich habe dem Verkäufer mal das Sammelsurium gezeigt und ihm die Situation erklärt. Der ist fast über den Tresen gefallen vor lachen.

Ich habe jetzt aus Not eine Kassette gekauft welche mich 50€ gekostet hat, bin zum wiederholten mahle nach Koblenz geeiert um wieder mal Versprechen einzufordern welche nicht umgesetzt worden sind. Ich war stets Höflich und habe mich nie im Ton vergriffen aber jetzt reicht es!!!

Ich fasse zusammen:
Aufgrund der Inkompetenz der Firma Canyon ist mir derweil ein Schaden in Höhe von 350€ entstanden, die 500€ nicht mit eingerechnet. Die ganze Fahrerei, Telefon Gespräche usw. nicht mit eingerechnet. Ich durfte Wochen lang auf mein Rad verzichten weil Absprachen nicht eingehalten worden. Ich habe Mängel angesprochen und um Hilfe gefleht und man hat mich belogen und Versbrechen nicht eingehalten. Mein Bike Urlaub war schon ab dem dritten Tag gespickt mit Reparaturen am Hinterrad und der Angst wieder eine 500€ Laufrad im Heck zu haben was Kaputt ist.

EDIT... ich habe die mehrmaligen Kosten vom Zentrieren vergessen. 50€

Ich habe aus Kulanz eine 60€ Ermäßigung auf einen 120€ Rucksack bekommen und für 20€ neue Lager verbaut bekommen.

Gerne bin ich bereit die summe von 80€ zurück zu zahlen wenn man mir dafür meinen Schaden reguliert.

Ausdrücklich möchte ich dem Herrn im Service für seine vergebene Mühen danken. Das die Kollegen ihn so im Stich lassen ist eine Frechheit und sollte bestraft werden.

Auch dem Online Support möchte ich danke für die extrem schnelle Hilfe, neuen Schwung in diese Angelegenheit zu bringen... leider auch vergebendes da dies durch Inkompetente Kollegen zunichte gemacht wurde!

Grammatikalisch Fehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen, es ist spät, ich könnte Morden und bin froh wenn der Tag heute rum ist.


MfG


----------



## Wobbi (14. September 2015)

Es ist ein richtig dickes Armutszeugnis, dass eine grosse Firma wie Canyon dem Status "Servicewüste Deutschland" alle Ehre macht.

Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich schon einige Bikes von Canyon gekauft und bin mit diesen auch immer zufrieden gewesen, ABER ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit den Rädern bei denen ich auf den Canyonservice angewiesen wäre.
Wenn ich das hier alles mal überschlage, muss man ja regelrecht Angst haben etwas tiefergehendes an seinem Canyon-Bike zu haben.
Da überlegt man sich nen Nachkauf bei Canyon doch zweimal, bzw. schaut intensiver ob Mitbewerber nicht ähnliches bieten.
Selbst wenn dort das Wunschbike etwas teurer sein sollte. (Wobei das noch immer relativ ist, wenn man sich die Folgekosten hier so anschaut.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (14. September 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ...Servicewüste Deutschland...


Und deswegen handhabe ich das seit Jahren privat, wie beruflich immer so: Alles nur noch schriftlich - und zwar jedes noch so kleine Anliegen. Das ist zwar immer zeitaufwändiger, spart aber im Nachhinein bei Problemen unnötigen Ärger. Man kann sich heutzutage leider nicht mehr auf mündliche Zusagen verlassen. Insbesondere dann, wenn einzelne Mitarbeiter meinen, sie könnten Zusagen machen und überschreiten dann intern ihren Kompetenzbereich . Nachher können sich dann diese Mitarbeiter nicht mehr an ihre Versprechungen erinnern und verweigern jeder weitere Auskunft/Hilfe/Problemlösung.


----------



## IgelG (14. September 2015)

Wie gesagt hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit Canyon.

Bei solchen Problemen empfehle ich jedem einen Rechtschutz und das ganze umgehen dem Anwalt zu geben.

Zusätzlich empfehle ich alle Reklamationen schriftlich festzuhalten und bei telefonischen Zusagen eine Mail senden mit der bitte um Bestätigung dessen was versprochen oder vereinbart wurde.

Dann kann sich Canyon nicht mehr herausreden.

Ich empfehle alles zu fotografieren. Damit meine ich nicht nur die Teile, welche Mängel aufweisen sondern immer das ganze Fahrrad. Also nach Erhalt Fotos machen (Verpackt, Ausgepackt, Video von einzelnen Teilen wie Gabel, Dämpfer usw.).

Bei Reklamationen (beschädigte Teile, das ganze Bike, erneut Videos von wie Gabel, Dämpfer usw. und vor der Rücksendung wie es verpack ist).

All dies umgehend an Canyon senden und bitten um Prüfung und Stellungnahme bei sonstiger Distanzierung von Schäden.

*Also zusammengefasst pingelig (pedantisch genau) alles notieren und protokolieren, dann kann Canyon nur noch wenig sagen.

Nicht vergessen bei jeder Anfrage oder Reklamation immer eine angemessene Frist setzen!*


----------



## Ling_Ling (14. September 2015)

Absolut, auch wenn es traurig ist habt ihr leider alle Recht. Zum glück habe ich eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung und wenn ich ehrlich sein darf habe ich mich immer davor gesträubt diese zu nutzen... keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht fehlt es hier an Erfahrung.

Der Fabian, vom Canyon Online Support, hat sich schon heute früh bei mir gemeldet und einen Lösungsvorschlag unterbreitet. Also was den Online Support angeht, alle Achtung! Sehr schnell, sehr freundlich, so wie man es sich erhofft 

Abzuwarten ist lediglich nur was nun daraus wird. Sollte es diesmal auch nur im Ansatz wieder in eine Richtung abdriften, welche meinem Bauchgefühl missfällt, werde ich eine Schippe zulegen. 

Denn irgendwann reicht es auch mal.

Und jetzt mal was total abgefahrenes... Ich baue gerade, mit meiner Frau ein Haus. Eigentlich sollte ich andere Sachen im Kopf haben wie Probleme mit dem Hobby. Nur leider schlägt mir der ganze Trubel mittlerweile so aus gemüht das ich schon davon Träume und Margenprobleme bekomme. Ich habe am Samstag einen Bekannten angerufen, der bei Canyon arbeitet jedoch rein gar nix hier mit zu tun hat da er in einer ganz andern Abteilung Arbeitet. Der hat übrigens auch das ganze Specktakel von Anfang an mit verfolgen dürfen. Ganz unüblich für mich, habe ich den Samstag Abend angerufen und so am Telefon zusammengeschissen das die Nachbarn später gefragt haben ob alles i.o. sei. 

Er wusste zum Glück wie es gemeint war und hat seinen Kopf voll hergehalten, aber dennoch war ich später ein wenig vor mir selbst erschrocken.   

Leute, in dem sinne...


----------



## noocelo (14. September 2015)

ich glaube das sind canyon-mitarbeiter gewohnt. 

ist die fluktuation eigentlich immer noch so groß?


----------



## Ling_Ling (14. September 2015)

Puhh das weiß ich nicht. aber mir ist zu Ohren gekommen das Canyon sehr schnell wächst. Fast wohl zu schnell. Der Bedarf an Fachpersonal enorm ist, aber leider nicht gedeckt werden kann. Quasi aus der Not heraus Personal eingestellt welches noch eingearbeitet werden muss und keinerlei Arbeitserfahrung hat. Das weiß ich aber nur von Hören Sagen alsooooo diese Aussage bitte nicht all zu hoch bewerten.


----------



## G.Heim (16. September 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Ich habe das bestellte Bike erhalten.Leider fehlte der üblicherweise bei diesem Bike beiliegende Spannriemen für die Federgabel.Jedenfalls war bei weiteren 2 Bikes die ich bestellt hatte ein solcher Riemen dabei. Ich bitte um Nachsendung des Spannriemens. Falls nötig bezahle ich den fehlenden Spannriemen, auch wenn hier ein Versäumnis von Canyon vorliegt. Der Riemen ist mir sehr wichtig.
mit freundlichen Grüßen


Sehr geehrter Herr,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben.
Die Federgabel wird mit Luft gefüllt. Sie benötigen hierzu eine Luftfedergabel. Für den Fall, dass diese
nicht im Lieferumfang erhalten war erhalten Sie mit der Auftragsnummer  VAxxxxxx kostenfrei nachgesendet.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (16. September 2015)

Na ist doch super. Bekommst kostenfrei eine luftfedergabel


----------



## G.Heim (16. September 2015)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Na ist doch super. Bekommst kostenfrei eine luftfedergabel


Wäre schön gewesen, ist aber leider nur eine Pumpe geworden.


----------



## TVMBison (16. September 2015)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Träume und Margenprobleme


 
wie Canyon


----------



## nobsienduro (17. September 2015)

Hallo, 
jetzt muss ich einmal meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Service posten!
Ich habe Ende August ein Strive 9.0 Race bekommen, ein wirklich spitzen Bike,wären da nicht div. Probleme!
Mein größtes Problem ist ein anscheinend undichte RockShox Pike welche nach zwei bis drei Tagen keinen Luftdruck  mehr hat.
D.H. ich muss diese vor jeder fahrt neu Aufpumpen!

Habe dies gleich in der ersten Woche dem Canyon Support geschildert, per Mail. Telefonisch ist ja ein durchkommen beinahe unmöglich!
Ich warte noch immer auf einen Lösungsvorschlag, es heißt nur "wir haben noch keine Freigabe für eine neue Federgabel bekommen"!

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von Canyon, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte für ich wieder ein Specialized Enduri fahren, wie schon die letzte 8 Jahre!
Das Bike ist absolut genial aber alles andere eine Katastrophe, obwohl meine Frau mit ihren wieder absolut zufrieden ist und alles "rund" läuft. Vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Pech, bin gespannt wie schnell die anderen zwei Probleme gelöst werden. Im Extremfall wird der Rechtsschutz eingeschaltet!


----------



## noocelo (17. September 2015)

nobsienduro schrieb:


> bin gespannt wie schnell die anderen zwei Probleme gelöst werden.


bei canyon i. d. r. je schneller je mehr druck du machst. leider.


----------



## Guru (17. September 2015)

Hat aber auch was von einer unguten Spirale, wenn es immer aggressiver wird, immer häufiger beim Service nachgefragt wird und gleich mit dem Anwalt gedroht. Denn das erhöht den Adminaufwand und die Frustration, am Ende wahrscheinlich auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

Aber wie sonst will man einem Unternehmen beibringen, dass der Service so wie er ist (und das seit Jahren) einfach ganz weit weg vom eigentlichen Begriff "Service" ist.


----------



## Wobbi (17. September 2015)

In der freien Marktwirtschaft? Relativ einfach, oder?


----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

schon, aber dann können die Leute die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität nicht mehr ausleben, wo kommen wir dahin wenn die Jungs hier nicht mehr sparen können. Vorort kaufen beim bösen teurer Händler, oh je


----------



## stinksauer (17. September 2015)

Update zu meinem Thema.

Nach dem Post hier im Forum hat sich tatsächlich ein Canyon Mitarbeiter gemeldet, sich überschwänglich entschuldigt und umgehende Reaktion versprochen. Vor 14 Tagen ist dann noch der zweite CCDB mit ähnlichem Defekt in die Binsen gegangen. Versprochen wurde für beide Fälle ein Vorabersatz durch Lieferung von neuen Dämpfern auf Rechnung und Ausgleich der Belastung nach Eingang der defekten Teile. Die defekten Dämpfer sind laut DHL Paketverfolgung mittlerweile seit Montag bei Canyon, der Wareneingang ist noch nicht verbucht, die Neulieferung nach wie vor nicht erfolgt/veranlasst.

Bis heute, fünf Wochen nach erster Schadensmeldung, ist faktisch nichts passiert. Sinngemäß die lapidare Antwort des "Service" heute am Telefon: So sind halt die Canyon Prozesse, normal gehts noch länger und nur über Einsendung an die Zulieferer, was interessiert uns der Kunde und die Rechtslage. Das war mit Sicherheit das letzte Canyon-Bike von mir und im Bekanntenkreis, klares Feedback im Bikepark auf die häufig gestellte Frage "Zufrieden?" wirds auch geben.

Außerdem werde ich die Verbraucherzentrale [email protected] und die Bike Redaktionen zur Art und Weise der Gewährleistungsabwicklung informieren. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass Canyon systematisch gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

stinksauer schrieb:


> Update zu meinem Thema.
> 
> Nach dem Post hier im Forum hat sich tatsächlich ein Canyon Mitarbeiter gemeldet, sich überschwänglich entschuldigt und umgehende Reaktion versprochen. Vor 14 Tagen ist dann noch der zweite CCDB mit ähnlichem Defekt in die Binsen gegangen. Versprochen wurde für beide Fälle ein Vorabersatz durch Lieferung von neuen Dämpfern auf Rechnung und Ausgleich der Belastung nach Eingang der defekten Teile. Die defekten Dämpfer sind laut DHL Paketverfolgung mittlerweile seit Montag bei Canyon, der Wareneingang ist noch nicht verbucht, die Neulieferung nach wie vor nicht erfolgt/veranlasst.
> 
> ...



Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

Du hast Post...


----------



## IgelG (18. September 2015)

@stinksauer
Ich bin auch deiner Meinung.
@filiale
Ich bin nicht der Meinung das wir hier über "Geiz ist geil Mentalität sprechen"  wenn man ein bike für 2000-5000€ kauft.
Es geht hier darum wie sich der Händler verhält.
Dem Käufer die Schuld zu geben ist meiner Meinung falsch weil wir hier nicht zum Händler gehen und mit ihm den Preis des Bikes herunter handel wie auf einem Bazar sondern er macht die Preise entsprechend seinen Kalkulationen.
Die Priorität der meisten Käufer ist die Qualität.
Also wenn die Qualität nicht passt erhöhen sich die Servicekosten. Dass ist aber nicht die Schuld des Käufers.
Ausserdem ist die Werbung von Canyon auf die super Qualität ausgerichtet und nicht auf den Preis.
Hier liegt die klare schuld beim Händler.
@Guru 
Bitte vorab um Entschuldigung für meine Ausdrucksweise aber mir scheint du hast zu viel Geld. Nicht jeder von uns kann sich erlauben eine 2 oder 3 Bikes in reserve zu halten. 

Eigentlich geht es hier darum,  dass uns die Bikes gefallen und nicht nur wegen dem Preis.  Wir wünschen uns einen besseren Service.  Was bringt es ein Canyon zuhause zu habe  wenn ich damit nicht fahren kann??? 

Darüber hinaus denke ich dass keiner von uns unbedingt jemanden klagen möchte.  Deshalb sind wir hier und versuchen dem Händler zu zeigen, dass er etwas verändern muss da sonnst keiner mehr bei ihm kaufen wird. 

*PS: Ich habe eine neu Bestellung abgegeben aber mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich nicht stornieren und  woanders mein Bikes bestellen sollte.

**schriebe übers Handy also bitte um Entschuldigung wegen Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## filiale (18. September 2015)

Wenn Canyon einen besseren Service hätte, dann müßte dieser auch entsprechende finanziert werden und sie könnten die Preise nicht mehr halten.
In einer freien Marktwirtschaft hat der Käufer Schuld wenn er wissentlich bei einem Händler kauft der schlechten Service bietet. Daher fahre ich z.B. keinen BMW mehr. Premium Preise, gutes Marketing, aber der Händler war außergewöhnlich schlecht im Service. Nur um ein bestimmtes Auto zu fahren dann nochmal 40km weiter zu fahren nur um den Händler und Service zu wechseln ist es mir nicht Wert. Ergo habe ich gewechselt. Marktwirtschaft.
Canyon blendet mit tollem Internetauftritt. Alleine der Beschiss beim PPS (Größenrechner) sollte einen aufmerksam werden lassen.

Fazit: Man muß kein Canyon fahren. Andere haben auch hübsche Töchter.


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon einen besseren Service hätte, dann müßte dieser auch entsprechende finanziert werden und sie könnten die Preise nicht mehr halten.


Da halte ich dagegen! So wie ich hier den Thread verfolgt habe, ging es ja überwiegend um die falschen bzw. unterschiedlichen Aussagen des Service. Es würde Canyon keinen einzigen Cent kosten, wenn deren Mitarbeiter sich alle (!) an einheitliche Standards halten würden. Sprich, wie beantworte ich E-Mails, wie spreche ich am Telefon mit dem Kunden und warum sollte ich keine falschen Versprechungen machen. Alles eine Frage der Organisation.


----------



## Guru (18. September 2015)

IgelG schrieb:


> @Guru
> Bitte vorab um Entschuldigung für meine Ausdrucksweise aber mir scheint du hast zu viel Geld. Nicht jeder von uns kann sich erlauben eine 2 oder 3 Bikes in reserve zu halten.



Im Gegenteil, aber mE bringt es nichts, wenn alle sich nur noch aufregen und alle 2 Tage anrufen und E-Mails schreiben. Dann türmt sich nämlich der Haufen immer höher. Ich habe bisher meine Anliegen durch sachliche, klare Mails immer in kurzer Zeit erledigt gehabt. Vielleicht hatte ich ja nur Glück. Aber manchmal denke ich mir, dass der Ton da auch eine Rolle spielt...

Wie auch immer: Gute Fahrt euch allen


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, aber mE bringt es nichts, wenn alle sich nur noch aufregen und alle 2 Tage anrufen und E-Mails schreiben. Dann türmt sich nämlich der Haufen immer höher. Ich habe bisher meine Anliegen durch sachliche, klare Mails immer in kurzer Zeit erledigt gehabt. Vielleicht hatte ich ja nur Glück. Aber manchmal denke ich mir, dass der Ton da auch eine Rolle spielt...


 
Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur zustimmen. Niemals versuchen bei Canyon anzurufen oder den Chat zu erreichen. Immer mit Angabe der Kundennummer, sachlich und penibel das Problem schildern, wenn möglich Fotos mitsenden und dann Geduld, Geduld, Geduld. Des Weiteren bei kleinen Problemen besser den nächsten kompetenten Bikeladen ansteuern, 30 EUR investieren und dann Ruhe haben. Oder - so handhabe ich das inzwischen - ordentliches Werkzeug kaufen, sich Wissen aneignen und selber schrauben (sofern möglich und z. B. kein Defekt vorliegt) Macht Spaß und löst die Probleme am schnellsten!


----------



## IgelG (18. September 2015)

@mohlo 
Das mit dem selber machen gebe ich dir zum Teil recht.
Mir selbst macht es Spaß das Service Selbermachen zu machen -  zumindest soweit ich mich auskenne. 
ABER 
Nicht jeder hat die Erfahrungen, den Platz und Zeit dafür. 
Bin selbst jetzt umgezogen und da habe ich keinen Platz um am Bike zu schrauben.  "meine Freundin würde mich umbringen " 
Zum kompletten Laden  und 30€ 
Kompetenter Laden : keiner will ein canyon anfassen und oder verlangen für Service 1€=1min Arbeit. 
@Guru 
Du hast völlig recht,  dass es nichts bringt jeden Tag zu schrieb.  
Also an alle sachlich bleiben!  
@mohlo 
Genau es ging hier um falsche Aussagen und nicht eingehaltene Zusagen + nicht ordentlich durchgefutes Service und neue Schäden durch das schlechte Service.
@filiale 
Was meinst du mit "Beschiss und Größenrechner"? 
Zum schönen Beispiel mit den Töchtern : die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und wenn eine einem gefällt dann möchte man sie gerne haben  
Bitte schreib mir per PM was du gewählt has bzw. deine Überlegungen.  Danke


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2015)

Ergänzung: Hervorragenden Service gibt es hier im Forum - von den Usern! Ein Nachfragen im Forum erspart oftmals den Weg zum Service/Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. September 2015)

Der Größenrechner geht nur nach der Schrittlänge und berücksichtigt nicht die anderen Parameter. Daher kann man sich die Arbeit des Vermessens auch sparen und es einfach so ausrechnen. SL * 0,226. Fertig.

Mit anderen Töchtern meinte ich allg. alle anderen Hersteller. Kommt immer darauf an worauf man bei der Tochter Wert legt. Körpermaße (Geo), Schuhgröße (Laufrad / Gewicht), Haarfarbe (Optik), usw.
Desweitern gibt es Hersteller die einen wesentlich besseren Service bieten, z.B. Propain (fairer Weise muß man sagen es ist eine kleine Schmiede). Von Transalp hört man auch viel Gutes. Bei Müsing kann man individuell konfigurieren und hat Händler Vorort. Mit dem Chefe hatte ich auch schon Kontakt wegen einer Konfigurationsfrage. Bei den Meisten klappt es. Bei Canyon scheint es ab und an irgendwo zu hängen, liegt aber sicherlich auch an der Größe und der fehlenden internen Kommunikation.
Als ich bei Canyon mal wieder ein Rad kaufen wollte, konnte der studentische Berater die Sattelneigung nicht verstellen. Er wußte nicht wie. Ich stand mit einem Grinsen neben dran und wollte schon helfen, da sagte mein Inneres: Wer weiß wie es in der Werkstatt zugeht wenn es schon beim Verkauf an so Kleinigkeiten hängt. Der Bursche hat sich dann Verstärkung bei einem anderen Berater geholt.


----------



## firevsh2o (18. September 2015)

Ich muss hier jetzt auch einmal kurz meine Meinung kund tun. Mit Gejammer will ich mich nicht zu sehr aufhalten. Jedenfalls habe ich innerhalb der letzten zwei Kalenderjahre drei Bikes bei Canyon gekauft. (Nein ich bin nicht Krösus - aber die Entscheidung ist halt ein Bike vom Händler oder drei vom Versender....) Ich hatte ein paar kleinere Reklamationen bzw. Reklamationsanfragen. (Gabel beschädigt bei Lieferung, Information zu einem gelieferten Dämpfertune, Garantiefall Gabel, Kollisionsproblem Kurbel Kettenstrebe beim Dude)

Generell liegt die Zeit bis zur Erstantwort von Canyon bei ca. 10 Tagen. Am Telefon habe ich noch nie jemanden erreicht. Hab auch schon einmal 20 Minuten gewartet.

Auf ein versprochenes Ersatzteil von Canyon warte ich auch schon wieder eine Woche. Keine Ahnung ob das noch kommt.

Oft bleibt nur der direkte Weg zum Hersteller wie z.B. Fox. Die bieten mittlerweile absolut super Service und wickeln den zum Glück auch direkt mit dem Endkunden ab. Innerhalb von einer Woche hatte ich meine Gabel (bin in Österreich) in top Zustand retour!

Ich will Radon jetzt hier im Canyon Forum nicht in den Himmel loben. Meine gecrashte Schwinge am Slide Carbon wurde allerdings innerhalb von einer Woche ausgetauscht. In der Zeit hätte ich bei Canyon noch nicht einmal eine Erstantwort erhalten. Auch meine mittlerweile schon zweimal ausgetauschte Reverb war immer in Rekordzeit am Rückweg und eine Antwort auf meine Reklamation erhielt ich immer noch am selben Kalendertag. Radon ist ja jetzt auch kein hochpreisiger Hersteller, aber die schaffen scheinbar einen erstklassigen Service. Zumindest bei mir.

Mein DHX und mein Dude finde ich ja wirklich super! Vor allem zum Dude fällt mir auch keine Alternative ein. Auch habe ich eine gut ausgestattete Bikewerkstatt und kann so ziemlich alles reparieren. Allerdings erwarte ich von einem Hersteller das Mindestmaß an Service. Wenn Teile ab Werk spinnen oder Montagefehler vorliegen, dann will ich zumindest die Ersatzteile haben. Canyon bringt das aber nicht auf die Reihe.

Beim Service ist Canyon absolut schwach! Wenn ich wirklich auf ein Bike angewiesen wäre, würde ich definitiv kein Canyon kaufen!


----------



## IgelG (18. September 2015)

@filiale
Das Beispiel mit den Töchtern und Größen gefällt mir sehr 
Danke werde mich noch umsehen obwohl mir das Spectral AL sehr gefällt.  Wenn ich etwas anderes  finde dann gebe ich euch bescheid. Vorerst bleibt die Bestellung bei canyon.
@firevsh2o
Meiner Meinung nach ist die telefonischen Erreichbarkeit von Canyon nich hoffnungslos.  Manchmal dauert es 20-30min. bis man durch die Firewall  durchkommt.


----------



## firevsh2o (18. September 2015)

@firevsh2o
Meiner Meinung nach ist die telefonischen Erreichbarkeit von Canyon nich hoffnungslos.  Manchmal dauert es 20-30min. bis man durch die Firewall  durchkommt.[/QUOTE]

Ich hatte zum Glück noch keine wirklich brennenden Probleme, deshalb waren für mich 20 Minuten Wartezeit genug. In der Zeit kann man sich wenigstens überlegen wie man das Problem selber lösen könnte. Vielleicht ist das ja die Strategie von Canyon?


----------



## bobais (18. September 2015)

IgelG schrieb:


> @filiale
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die telefonischen Erreichbarkeit von Canyon nich hoffnungslos.  Manchmal dauert es 20-30min. bis man durch die Firewall  durchkommt.


Als Österreicher kannst du wirklich nur wegen großen Problemen anrufen... 30 min "telefonat" (wobei 95% Warteschleife waren) kostet mich 20€.


----------



## filiale (18. September 2015)

Wenn man problemfrei über die ersten 2 Jahre kommt, kann man durch den günstigeren Einkauf sicherlich sparen. Aber wenn es schon am Anfang hart kommt, dann ist man, wenn man den Zeitaufwand, ev. Spritgeld und die Kosten durch Eigenreparatur hochrechnet, gar nicht mehr so weit weg vom "Vorort Rad". Ist ein echtes Glücksspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgelG (18. September 2015)

@bobais
Ich wohne auch in Österreich. 
Nimm eine gratis Vectone Karte lade sie mit 10€ auf und du zahlst ins deutsche Festnetz nur 1c pro Minute. 
Ich habe noch Drei Vertrag mit 18€ und 400min in Europa.


----------



## KarstenHeinze (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
habe gerade eure Berichte gelesen.
Ich habe mir ein Spectral 9.9 SL bestellt Ende September.
Canyon ist nicht in der Lage mir einen Liefertermin zu nennen.
Ist eigentlich ein Witz im Zeitalter der EDV.
Doch was mich am meisten beunruhigt ist ein Servicefall.
Nach eurer Schilderung ist es ja so eine Art super Gau bei Canyon.
Wollte mal weg von Cube und was neues Probieren.
Doch nach diese Berichten werde ich mir doch nochmals überlegen ob ich das Rad
nicht storniere und wieder ein Cube kaufe bei meinem Lokalen Händler.
Danke für die Infos. Sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß echt nicht was die Leute hier haben... bei Komponenten bei denen in der Garantiezeit irgendwas anfällt klappt das bei mir bislang echt reibungslos.


----------



## Flaminski (28. Oktober 2015)

Geht mir genauso. 
Mein Nerve hatte drei Wochen nach Kauf einen feinen Riss im Rahmen. War zwar ärgerlich, aber wurde anstandslos getauscht.


----------



## KarstenHeinze (28. Oktober 2015)

So ich habe mein Rad storniert werde mir ein Cube Stereo 140 C:62 SL 29 kaufen.
Ich hatte heute wieder Kontakt mir der Hotline nur 25 min warte Zeit.
Habe heute das erste Mal eine Person dran gehabt die ziemlich ehrlich war und
nicht nur immer die Standard Antworten geben hat.
Wir wissen nicht, wir haben ein neues System usw.
Die nette Dame hat mir bestätigt dass es drunter und drüber geht und
mir nicht sagen kann wie weit mein Auftrag ist.
Da ich ca. 360 km weg bin von Koblenz möchte ich mich nicht jetzt schon ärgern und die
Berichte wie der Service arbeitet haben das übrige getan.
Dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr und ich bekomme von meinem Händler ein
Ersatzrad oder Teile wenn was drauf geht.


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Leute die hier schreiben sind eindeutig beim Händler um die Ecke besser aufgehoben...tut uns einen gefallen und geht da hin.
Und wenn man so ungeduldig ist und ohne bike nicht kann, (schließt mich auch mit ein) ist ein 2. Bike eh Pflicht, weil irgendwas fällt bei artgerechter Haltung immer an.
Der Händler hat auch nicht alles in ner Woche wieder, aber was er machen kann ist z.b Ersatz anzubieten, das wird beim Versender schwierig.

Sry just my 2 cents

Ps: wie peinlich ist es denn bitte sich n fake account zu erstellen um sich aufzuregen? @stinksauer


----------



## noocelo (29. Oktober 2015)

nuja. es soll auch versender geben, die ihren laden im griff haben. so mit allem drum und dran: da kriegste dein rad in der zeit und menge wie bestellt, zum preis wie vereinbart, mit einer auftrags- und versandbestätigung. und man soll sogar einheitliche und verlässliche auskunft des service bekommen. crazy, wa?


----------



## KarstenHeinze (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Rick7,
wieso fake Account. Nein es ist keiner.
Ich habe auch eine gut eingerichtet Werkstatt im meinem Keller.
Also am Schrauben liegt es nicht.
Ich mache alle meine Wartungen an den Cube Rädern.
Wollte mal was anderes Fahren.
Nur wenn ich deine Aussage hier so lese habe ich das Gefühl das
Du dich gerne mit warten und rumärgern mit einem Händler freust.
Ich werde mir auch nicht noch ein Rad in den Keller stellen bloß weil ich bei
Canyon immer ein schlechtes Gefühl habe wenn ein defekt kommen sollte.
Wartezeiten für einen defekten Dämpfer 6 bis 8 Wochen das ist schon eine Aussage.
Wenn das in der Saison oder vor einem geplanten Urlaub Passiert dann viel Spaß beim Frust
schieben.
Noch eine Frage.
Da ja als Canyon Fahrer ja immer mehrere Räder braucht wie sieht es bei die damit aus?
Wie viele Autos musst du den in der Garage haben und wie groß deine Werkstadt sein
ganz geschweige von dem Ersatzteillager. Das will ich auch.
So jetzt bin ich raus aus dem Spiel.
Werde aber weiter lesen vielleicht schafft es Canyon ja den Landen in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi Karsten,

du warst eigentlich garnicht gemeint mit dem fake account . da stand ein @...  aber egal.

Mittlerweile nervt mich die Schrauberei ehrlich gesagt total. Ich bin einfach froh wenn die Kiste läuft... Ich habe meine bikes bisher alle, 
(bis auf das aktuelle Strive) immer selbst aufgebaut, deswegen ist die "Händler" Erfahrung für mich neu. Ich hatte mein Zeug immer nach ca. drei Wochen von Canyon wieder und kann mich nicht beklagen. Gut, die Rekla für die pike hat zuletzt etwas länger gedauert, aber sie bauen ja gerade ihren Laden um. Bisschen Zeit muss man halt mitbringen. Rekla Sheet anfordern, einschicken und 2 Wochen warten ok. 
Der Monarch Plus Dämpfer war sogar nach ner guten Woche wieder bei mir. 
Bei den "normalen" um die Ecke Händlern die ich so kenne weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ob das nicht genau so lange dauert
und teilweise fabrizieren die schon was zusammen.

Wie gesagt für die Leute die jemanden zum Reden brauchen ist der Händler um die Ecke einfach besser, plus Preis Aufschlag und vermeintlich besserer "Service" Ich hab den Laden auf jeden Fall noch nicht gefunden.

Haben wir mal alle Hoffnung, dass die modernste Fahrrad Fertigung Europas auch in den Service mit einfließt, damit in Zukunft jeder 
sein Zeug in ner Woche wieder hat, hehe.


----------



## KarstenHeinze (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ahh Danke. Mein Fehler.
Da gebe ich dir recht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt macht das schrauben Spaß aber dann
wird es nervig man möchte fahren.
Meinem Kumpel ist zweimal der Fox Dämpfer verreckt hat immer gleich einen Ersatz bekommen.
Kostenlos. Bei meiner Frau am Cube das gleich Dämpfer getauscht und man kann fahren.
Soweit würde ich ja bei Canyon gar nicht gehen aber eine Aussage wo drauf man sich verlassen
kann ist das Mindeste.
Wie gestern habe ich mit der Hotline Telefoniert gesagt bekommen ich kriege eine
Mail „Auftragsbestätigung“ dies ist sicher. Bekommen habe ich bis 21:00 nichts.
Heute wieder angerufen Aussage. Sie bekommen heute die Mail.
Was soll man glauben? Und das bei einem Neukunde also Storno.
Das war’s bei mir mit Canyon außer eine Fahrt nach Koblenz 360KM und Zeit kein Verlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ling_Ling (29. Oktober 2015)

Aloha ich bin es wieder,

ich hatte ja schon ausführlich über meine kleinen/großen Probleme berichtet. Letzter Stand war wie folgt:

Nachdem das (Horror) Hinterrad wieder ein Totalschaden war, laut der Firma Canyon wurde diese kaputt zentriert, von einem Kampf erprobten Zweiradmechaniker vom Bike and Soul in Hinterglemm, ist mir der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe darauf bestanden das der Laufradsatz zurück genommen wird und man mich entschädigt.

Darauf ist man auch eingegangen, mit der Aussage: dann müssen wir uns in Zukunft nicht mehr um Ihre Laufräder kümmern. Das fand ich jetzt nicht schlimm, aber dennoch erwähnt werden darf sollte es.

Nach kurzer Zeit erhielt ich eine Nachricht das mein Rad zur Abholung bereit sei. Ich hin das Bike abgeholt und alles verladen. Alle Teile, welche von dem Laufradsatz abgenommen werden mussten waren sauber und ordentlich verpackt. So weit so Gut.... dachte ich.

Eine Woche Später kamen dann die neuen Laufräder. Natürlich habe ich mich direkt ans werk gemacht und dieser Verbaut. Dabei stellte ich fest das die Kassette, welche von der Firma Canyon abgebaut und verpackt wurde, nicht ganz vollzählig war. Mann hatte aus versehen zwei 11er Endritzel mit in die Tüte gelegt. Ich also zum nächsten Händler und eine neue Kassette gekauft, weil Canyon schon zu hatte und ich Sonntags nach WiBe fahren wollte.

Total gefrustet schrieb ich dem Online Support und schilderte das Problem. Bilder wurden ausgetauscht und ich sprach nochmals denn entstanden Schaden, der mittlerweile an die 500€ Marke kratzte.

Nun es wurde alles nochmal aufgedröselt und nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich eine Antwort.

Die Kassette sollte mir ersetzt werden, die 110€ die ich Zahlen musste für den Dämpferschaden der ein Garantiefall war, sollte mir ersetzt werden. Die 230€ für das erste defekte Hinterrad sollte ich nicht wieder bekommen da ich mich ja bereit erklärt hatte dies zu bezahlen.
Was so nicht ganz richtig ist. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich mich geweigert dafür zu bezahlen. Man lies mir aber kaum eine Wahl, naja ich hätte mit Anwalt und soooo, aber ich entschloss mich für das geringere Übel.

Also ich bekamm die 110€, 500€ für die Laufräder drei Ersatz Schläuche, da bei der Demontage einer kaputt gemacht wurde und meine neue Kassette. Jaaaaa die Firma Canyon war so nett und hat mir meine ULTEGA Kassette die sie verbalert hatten gegen eine 105er ersetzt.

Ich konnte mein glück kaum fassen und wollte wieder nach Koblenz um denen diese, wie ich finde Unverschämtheit, kosten frei zurück zu erstatten. Sogar ohne Lieferkosten!

Ich entschloss mich aber dagegen um wieder den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes zu gehen. Was mich nun viel entspannter darüber schreiben lässt.

Fazit:
Meine Frau, Freunde die sich von mir beraten lassen und ich ganz vor weg, werden in Zukunft kein Kunde mehr bei Canyon sein.
Was ich aber aus der Sache gelernt habe ist...

1. Wenn man im bike Park gefragt wird ob man zufrieden sei und berichtet von seinen schlechten Erfahrungen. War ich überrascht wie vielen es ähnlich ergeht (sogar ein Canyon Mitarbeiter den ich aus Zufall getroffen hatte, hatte ähnliche Probleme) und vor allem was diese Aussagen für ein Wirkung erzielen. Das hätte ich echt nicht für möglich gehalten. 
2. Eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung bringt auch nur was wenn man sie nutzt!
3. Das Forum eine Mächtige Waffe sein!

In diesem Sinne....

LG
Sebi


----------



## jub112 (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
nach meinem Neukauf auch von mir ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht.
Am 06.05.16 habe ich mir ein Spectral AL 7 bestellt. Online war die  Lieferzeit voraussichtlich 15.05-20.05 angegeben. In der AB stand dann überraschend 06.05-10.05. Da ich eigentlich 2 Wochen vorher hätte überweisen müssen, war ich sehr zufrieden, dass das Bike dann am 10.05 schon bei mir stand. Der Kauf verlief also Reibungslos und sogar schneller als erhofft!
Bei den ersten Ausfahrten habe ich bemerkt, dass der Dämpfer schon bei Drops von ca.30-40cm durchschlägt, obwohl der Sag zwischen 25 und 30% eingestellt ist. Da ich mir nicht sicher war ob das bei meinem Gewicht von 63kg sein kann habe ich Canyon nun mal angeschrieben, die Antwort steht noch aus.
Von euch einer ne Idee?


----------



## powjoke (23. Mai 2016)

Wie wärs mit mehr Luftrdruck oder Spacern?!


----------



## swstgroi (25. August 2016)

Einer unserer Autoren hat auch Erfahrungen damit gemacht:

http://freeride-blog.de/meine-erfahrungen-mit-dem-service-von-canyon/


----------



## noocelo (25. August 2016)

zusammenfassung, bitte!

edit:
»Diese Wartezeit ist für einen eingefleischten Fahrer nahezu unerträglich lang. Ich hoffe das war ein Einzelfall.«


----------

